# Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen



## Rhöde

Hallo Küstenjäger !

Ich weiß durch Gespräche, dass viele nicht damit einverstanden sind, dass immer wieder Beiträge rigoros mit der Aussage, dass Off-Topic in den Themen nichts zu suchen hat, gelöscht werden.

Ich meine aber, dass genau sowas eine gesunde Berichterstattung am Leben hält. 
Es muß doch einfach mal erlaubt sein zu meckern bzw. nicht mit bestimmten Beiträgen einverstanden zu sein.
So lange noch ein "Petri" geduldet ist, muß man doch auch "das ist nicht in Ordnung" schreiben dürfen.

Auch aus diesem Grund kommt es mir so vor, dass immer weniger aktuelle Fänge gepostet werden.

Na ja, langer Rede kurzer Sinn, vielleicht ist es ja hier erlaubt sich über aktuelle Fänge auszulassen.
Vielleicht ist es ja hier erlaubt zu schreiben, _"ich glaube nicht dass der um .......Uhr gepostete Fisch dort gefangen wurde"_, um nur mal ein mögliches Bespiel zu nennen.
Ich denke solange es hier fair zugeht, spielen die Moderatoren mit.
Also gebt euch Mühe !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Mal gucken wie lange dein Thread hier noch existiert |wavey:
Merke: Das ist hier das Anglerboard


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Hallo Küstenjäger !
> 
> Ich weiß durch Gespräche, dass viele nicht damit einverstanden sind, dass immer wieder Beiträge rigoros mit der Aussage, dass Off-Topic in den Themen nichts zu suchen hat, gelöscht werden.
> 
> Ich meine aber, dass genau sowas eine gesunde Berichterstattung am Leben hält.
> Es muß doch einfach mal erlaubt sein zu meckern bzw. nicht mit bestimmten Beiträgen einverstanden zu sein.
> So lange noch ein "Petri" geduldet ist, muß man doch auch "das ist nicht in Ordnung" schreiben dürfen.
> 
> Auch aus diesem Grund kommt es mir so vor, dass immer weniger aktuelle Fänge gepostet werden.
> 
> Na ja, langer Rede kurzer Sinn, vielleicht ist es ja hier erlaubt sich über aktuelle Fänge auszulassen.
> Vielleicht ist es ja hier erlaubt zu schreiben, _"ich glaube nicht dass der um .......Uhr gepostete Fisch dort gefangen wurde"_, um nur mal ein mögliches Bespiel zu nennen.
> Ich denke solange es hier fair zugeht, spielen die Moderatoren mit.
> Also gebt euch Mühe !!!


 
Moin Röhde,

ich bin auch der Meinung, dass nicht nur Fänge sondern auch das "Ringsherum" irgendwie dazu gehört.
Aber das hier nicht mehr viel gepostet wird hat auch einige andere Gründe, z.B. werden Fangbilder fast immer kritisiert. Egal wie man es macht, es finden sich meistens doch Kollegen, die nach langer ausdauernder Suche negative Meinungen dazu beitragen.|uhoh: (Einige fragen ganz schnell wo das "Bild" bleibt, wenn der Fang nur schriftlich gepostet wurde...... kommt das Bild, geht's los mit der "Ketzerei" #d.... nehme an, es ist nur Neid 
Auch die Fragen nach dem posting...... "wo hast du den gefangen" oder "auf was hat sie gebissen"....... einige hier verbreiten darauf bestimmt absichtlich falsche Infos, damit sie an ihrem "Hotspot" allein fischen können 
Ich persönlich setze hier kein Fangbild o.ä. mehr rein...... macht keinen Spass mehr......
Soll aber jeder machen, wie er möchte #h


----------



## paling

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Röhde,
> 
> ich bin auch der Meinung, dass nicht nur Fänge sondern auch das "Ringsherum" irgendwie dazu gehört.
> Aber das hier nicht mehr viel gepostet wird hat auch einige andere Gründe, z.B. werden Fangbilder fast immer kritisiert. Egal wie man es macht, es finden sich meistens doch Kollegen, die nach langer ausdauernder Suche negative Meinungen dazu beitragen.|uhoh: (Einige fragen ganz schnell wo das "Bild" bleibt, wenn der Fang nur schriftlich gepostet wurde...... kommt das Bild, geht's los mit der "Ketzerei" #d.... nehme an, es ist nur Neid
> Auch die Fragen nach dem posting...... "wo hast du den gefangen" oder "auf was hat sie gebissen"....... einige hier verbreiten darauf bestimmt absichtlich falsche Infos, damit sie an ihrem "Hotspot" allein fischen können
> Ich persönlich setze hier kein Fangbild o.ä. mehr rein...... macht keinen Spass mehr......
> Soll aber jeder machen, wie er möchte #h



Leider geht so der Sinn dieses Forums verloren:c


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



paling schrieb:


> Leider geht so der Sinn dieses Forums verloren:c



Ich denke nicht, dass man bei solch einem umfangreichen Forum einen Sinn formulieren kann.
Jeder sieht sicherlich seinen individuellen Sinn darin, da die verschiedenen Themen ja sehr facettenreich sind.
Die einen sehen ihren Sinn darin stolz ihre Fänge zu posten, somit zu zeigen wie das Beschäftigen mit dem schönsten Hobby der Welt zum Erfolg führen kann.
Andere wiederrum sehen den Sinn darin sich auszutauschen, Erfahrungen einzuholen und weiterzugeben, sich am Wasser zu treffen, Werbung für eine bestimmte Sache zu machen, sich kritisch mit dem Hobby auseinanderzusetzen, so wie es z.b. in diesem Thema sein soll usw. , usw. .
Also, wie Du siehst kann man nicht pauschal den Sinn verloren sehen.
Ich und wie Du am Vorbeitrag sehen kannst auch andere, sehen sogar einen Sinn darin sich auch mal kritisch äußern zu dürfen.
Nur muß alles ordentlich und gepflegt stattfinden und das hoffe ich für dieses Thema sehr.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ich stimme sowohl Rhöde, als auch Angelnroflmann zu.

Das drumherum, etwas OT und allg. von der Küste runden den Monatsthread schon ab. Hat mir bisher so ganz gut gefallen. Angebrachte Kritik soll auch geäussert werden dürfen. Es ist schliesslich ein Forum. Leider haben wir hier aber 2-3 Kollegen (sind ja i.d.R. dieselben) welche ständig die Grenze überschreiten und unangebracht rummeckern und die Leute anmachen, welche Bilder posten.

Mir persönlich würde es besser gefallen, wenn das in den Monatsthreads weiter laufen würde. Ohne Moderation eskaliert wohl jeder Thread mindestens 2x im Monat und daher gehts nicht ohne...leider wird aber auch oftmals was gelöscht, was man ruhig hätte stehen lassen können.

Im Prinzip verdanken wir die Situation nur den wenigen, bekannten Nörglern.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Hat jemand die Tage mal n Thermometer ins kühle Nass gehalten? Was sagen die Temperaturen?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Knapp 2 Grad bei Rostock!


----------



## GeorgeB

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Wassertemperaturen Ostsee:

http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/wOWasserMess.htm


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Moin 

Ich finde das ein off topic bei den Meerforellen schon ganz gut wäre ,braucht man sich das Neid geseiere im Fang trött nicht antun.

Bei anderen beiträgen geht es doch auch.



Gruss Jochen


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

so ein paralell laufender trööt finde ich persönlich nicht sinnvoll, gerade die passenden kommentaren und kritiken zu den zeitnah eingestellten fangmeldungen machen sinn und wenn einige dabei über das ziel hinausschießen, dann ist das so.
für grobe verstöße gibt es halt den mod. und ein paar vllt nicht schön anzuschauende siegerpunkte.
ansonsten der reine fangmeldungs- und off-topic trööt, wobei da die große gefahr besteht, dass  bei zeitgleich eingestellten fangmeldungen man(n) den überblick verliert.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Soviel Fangmeldungen haben wir ja nun auch nicht...also ich würde Thomas noch mal um ein Statement bitten. Mir wäre es lieber, wenn wir hier weiterhin den Fanghtread mit OT und sonstigem füllen können und nicht nur lieblos Bilder posten dürfen.


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Man muß einfach seine Meinung sagen dürfen und vielleicht auch unangenehme Fragen.

Ohne Frage hat Freelander einen tollen Fang gepostet.
Ich verstehe nicht, nachdem er Übersicht zu allen Antworten zeigt und Fehmarn pusht als ob es nichts anderes gäbe :q , warum er nicht hierauf eingeht...


janko schrieb:


> Petri - Topfisch #6 worauf hat sie gebissen ?#r


.
Sicherlich nur übersehen.
Also, keine Unterstellung !!! Nur eine Feststellung !!!

Vielleicht kann Freelander ja das Geheimnis lüften.

*(Seht ihr, sowas würde ich hier zum Beispiel gerne bringen. Ohne Streß, ohne Vorwürfe oder Beleidigungen, ohne dass es gleich als böse Absicht unterstellt gelöscht wird)*


----------



## janko

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

|sagnix aber manchmal gibt´s ja doch ne Antwort - wollte aber nicht drängeln, da war ja viel zu filetieren|licht


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Man muß einfach seine Meinung sagen dürfen und vielleicht auch unangenehme Fragen.
> 
> Ohne Frage hat Freelander einen tollen Fang gepostet.
> Ich verstehe nicht, nachdem er Übersicht zu allen Antworten zeigt und Fehmarn pusht als ob es nichts anderes gäbe :q , warum er nicht hierauf eingeht...
> .
> Sicherlich nur übersehen.
> Also, keine Unterstellung !!! Nur eine Feststellung !!!
> 
> Vielleicht kann Freelander ja das Geheimnis lüften.
> 
> *(Seht ihr, sowas würde ich hier zum Beispiel gerne bringen. Ohne Streß, ohne Vorwürfe oder Beleidigungen, ohne dass es gleich als böse Absicht unterstellt gelöscht wird)*


natürlich , aber ich weiß nicht ob euch das was bringt. Es fischt doch sowieso jeder mit seinem lieblingsköder .es war eein möre silda .


----------



## hugo haschisch

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Freelander schrieb:


> natürlich , aber ich weiß nicht ob euch das was bringt. Es fischt doch sowieso jeder mit seinem lieblingsköder .es war eein *möre silda* .



na dann werden die bestände in den läden, jetzt sicher knapp


----------



## janko

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



hugo haschisch schrieb:


> na dann werden die bestände in den läden, jetzt sicher knapp



und das in allen Farb- und Gewichtsklassen|jump:


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Moin Leute,
 man sollte hier heute mal ein Auge auf die aktuellen Fänge halten. Es könnte sein das da heute Abend noch was schönes eingestellt wird.:m
 Ich hoffe das das heute noch gemacht wird, ansonsten bestimmt morgen.#6


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ich finds stark wie das hier anläuft #6.
Ein bischen "frotzeln", ein bischen "meckern", sich ein wenig mehr über die aktuellen Fänge auslassen als immer nur ein Petri oder Supi usw. . 
Auch die Mods zeigen, dass nicht sofort gelöscht wird. Stark.
Zeigt euch ruhig auch ein wenig tolerant wenn sich hier mal gezofft wird.
Manchmal wollen und brauchen wir das |krach: .


----------



## Forellenfan88

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

@ Seatrout wo warst du den an der kieler förde und was meinst du mit refos|kopfkrat


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Hi,

Refos sind Regenbogenforellen auch Steelhead genannt.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Moin Freelander

So geheimnisvoll   tut sich was  auf der Insel?



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Nee, auf Fehmarn geht schon lange nix mehr. Der Forellenschwarm von dort ist am Sonntag nach Eckernförde geschwommen. Da kocht jetzt das Wasser, besonders in Waabs und Umgebung kannst du ich jetzt richtig besacken. 

Also los, und damit Du auch möglichst schnell die 4000 Beiträge knackst, musst Du uns gleich darauf hier Berichten - gib alles min Djung!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Topic schrieb:


> moin leute,
> 
> war am sonntag mit nem kumpel auf fehmarn unterwegs...
> hier mal die kurze geschichte.
> morgens um 5 klingelte der wecker...um kurz nach 6 ging es dann los richtung fehmarn....die 160 kilometer waren dann auch in 1 stunde 30 min geschafft so das wir kurz nach halb 8 auf fehmarn fuhren...kurz noch ne tankstelle aufgesucht da das chilli von dem abend zuvor einen ausgang suchte:vik:...dann die frage wohin???? erste anlauf stelle war natürlich wallnau...wo wie berichtet gut gefangen wurde...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> auch wenn dieser tag kein fisch brachte war es trotzdem ein sehr schöner tag auf fehmarn...




Wenn ich das hier lese, dann muss ich sagen das mich das pushen von Fehmarn in den letzten Tagen echt nervt !!! :e

Hier auf der Insel geht in letzter Zeit wenig bis nichts !
Jedenfalls nicht mehr als an anderen Stränden.
Nur macht sich ein Teil der User hier einen Spaß daraus ein paar Fehmeranern die Strände mit Anglern zu füllen !
Vielleicht um an "ihren" Stränden mehr Platz zu haben ?


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier lese, dann muss ich sagen das mich das pushen von Fehmarn in den letzten Tagen echt nervt !!! :e
> 
> Hier auf der Insel geht in letzter Zeit wenig bis nichts !
> Jedenfalls nicht mehr als an anderen Stränden.
> Nur macht sich ein Teil der User hier einen Spaß daraus ein paar Fehmeranern die Strände mit Anglern zu füllen !
> Vielleicht um an "ihren" Stränden mehr Platz zu haben ?




Ich war auch schon ganz verwundert ob des herschenden Tenors...


----------



## Masterofstream

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

auf fehmarn brennt es nur bei den jungs aus wh!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Lasst die Fangmeldunghinterherfahrer doch nach Fehmarn juckeln. Dann enstpannt sich das in Weissenhaus wenigstens mal.

Und in 6 Wochen wird dann Hallig Hooge gepusht...und ich wette selbst dann machen sich noch Leute auf den Weg^^


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

wer so blöd ist und sich nur auf fangmeldungen im netz verlässt muss auch mal bestraft werden...

ich hab von super fängen auf usedom gehört-nur fische ü 60cm...als kleiner geheimtipp...#h

...
aber jetzt bitte nicht alle da hinfahren...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Nochmal wegen Fehmarn, die Fangmeldungen sind ja vielleicht Fakes, aber was ist an dem Gerücht dran, das es auf der ganzen Insel Freibier für Angler gibt??


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

stimmt, als ich letztens da war gab es in flügge/westermakelsdorf/katharinenhof/staberhuk für jeden, de ne ü70er gefangen hat bier für lau...man, die waren alle lattenstramm auf der insel...


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Auch ein Fehmaraner kriegt nicht alles mit.Und nicht jeder posiert am Strand mit seinen Fängen oder postet sie online.Also von meinem Kollegen die Fänge sind alle real falls diese gemeint warn.Hab die Fotos von den Fischen gesehen und der erzählt auch so keinen Mist.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Mal ganz ehrlich...welcher (Meerforellen)Angler ist so dämlich, seine Fänge mit dem genauen Ort zu veröffentlichen???? Köder, Fangzeit...alles kein Ding...aber das WO ist doch mein kleines schmutziges Geheimnis. Das teile ich höchstens mit Freunden.

Wobei Fehmarn ja wohl nicht so klein ist, daß diese allgemeine Angabe jemanden hilft oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Das WO kann man ja großzügig ausdrücken... "Bei Rostock" , "Auf Rügen" etc. hilft keinem Geier weiter...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Mit Köder und Fangzeit kann man schon etwas anfangen. 

Wobei man auch da nie weiss, wer hier alles was für Geschichten erzählt. Inzwischen kann man die Mefo Threads ja auch in Märchenthreads umbennen.


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Oder in Spam mich voll Threads. Du schaffst die 4000 heute noch...


----------



## HRO1961

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Bin der selben Meinung wie Vermesser.

Außerdem glaube ich im Falle der MeFo nicht, dass so viele Angler auf die Fangmeldung anspringen. Hot Spot? Weiß nicht. Der Schwarm, aus dem der Angler die MeFo gepickt hat, ist wahrscheinlich weitergezogen. Und gute Strandabschnitte sind eh allgemein bekannt.

Darüber hinaus sollte jeder sein posting fassen wie er will.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Findling schrieb:


> Oder in Spam mich voll Threads. Du schaffst die 4000 heute noch...



.......daher bin ich doch froh, dass jemand diesen Offtopic-Thread eröffnet hat, wo ich das Ganze dann immer reinhauen kann.
Danke dafür........


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Und langweilig wird Dir auch nicht... das nennt man Symbiose


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

hör bloss auf...................

Wenn ich weiterhin so viel verschieben muss, kündige ich im Fangthread dann auch Punkte an für Offtopic - soooooooo lange wird ich mir das nicht mehr angucken............


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Moin 

Ist schon erstaunlich das wenn einer was von ner Insel schreibe alle sofort an Fehmarn denken.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ich hab heute ne  schöne 50 iger gefischt bei  völliger Windstille.Es war  Festland und  keine Insel.Wurfweite : direkt vor  der Nase.Das Kuriose...sie  hat  nicht gebissen  sondern wurde per Schwanzwurzelgriff  erbeutet.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin Freelander
> 
> So geheimnisvoll tut sich was auf der Insel?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss Jochen.



Männer wenn Ihr wüstet was ich gestern für ein Riesenvieh vermessen und wiegen durfte.
Ich habe die Bilder sogar, nur das Teil ist so geil das überlasse ich sehr gerne dem glücklichen Fänger. 
Nur im Moment ist er anscheinend ein wenig verhindert, aber ich gehe davon aus das er in den nächsten Tagen einen kleinen Fangbericht einstellt. 
Ich hoffe es!#6
Da wird so einigen hier die Spucke wegbleiben und der Neid wird hochkochen.
Sollten dann Fragen bei mir zum Fangort aufkommen, die werde ich natürlich ab sofort gekonnt überlesen|supergri.
Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich hier gar nix mehr posten, es sei denn der Kamerad aus HH fängt wieder an so komische Strände zu pushen, wo er sich selber aber fast nie sehen lässt.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Freelander schrieb:


> Sollten dann Fragen bei mir zum Fangort aufkommen, die werde ich natürlich ab sofort gekonnt überlesen|supergri.
> 
> 
> Genau das mach ma.
> 
> Denn da stehen die großen bestimmt senkrecht Flosse an Flosse im Wasser und man braucht sie nur rausziehen.
> 
> Einfach albern,aber zum Glück willst du selber nichts mehr hier schreiben.
> 
> ... zumindest nicht noch mehr solchen Dünnschi..
> 
> 
> Und Nein: kein Neid oder ähnliches


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Tino schrieb:


> Freelander schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Sollten dann Fragen bei mir zum Fangort aufkommen, die werde ich natürlich ab sofort gekonnt überlesen|supergri.
> 
> 
> Genau das mach ma.
> 
> Denn da stehen die großen bestimmt senkrecht Flosse an Flosse im Wasser und man braucht sie nur rausziehen.
> 
> Einfach albern,aber zum Glück willst du selber nichts mehr hier schreiben.
> 
> ... zumindest nicht noch mehr solchen Dünnschi..
> 
> 
> Und Nein: kein Neid oder ähnliches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:dann warte mal ab.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Tino

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Auf was soll ich denn warten?!?!?!

Auf ein Foto von einer sehr großen silbernen Meerforelle?

Dann wünsche ich dem Fänger ein dickes Petri Heil und freu mich für ihn.

Ich glaube das du noch viel mehr Neid in dir hast,du scheinst ja wie auf Kohlen auf die Fotos und den Bericht zu warten.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Tino schrieb:


> Auf was soll ich denn warten?!?!?!
> 
> Auf ein Foto von einer sehr großen silbernen Meerforelle?
> 
> Dann wünsche ich dem Fänger ein dickes Petri Heil und freu mich für ihn.
> 
> Ich glaube das du noch viel mehr Neid in dir hast,du scheinst ja wie auf Kohlen auf die Fotos und den Bericht zu warten.


Nee genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
 1. Ich habe die Bilder.
 2. Ich habe sie ja selber vermessen und gewogen und somit den Bericht aus erster Reihe.
 3. Ich freue mich so was für ihn mit, wie es nur geht und    gönne es ihm von ganzen Herzen.
 4. Habe ich selber schon genug schöne Mefos gefangen und weiß wie es geht.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Jetzt wirds langsam lächerlich...


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds langsam lächerlich...


 
 Richtig!


----------



## rippi

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds langsam lächerlich...



Nein, noch nicht erst jetzt:

 Ich hatte gestern 80 Mefos in nicht ganz einer halben Stunde, in der Pfütze vor meiner Haustür, Köder war Hunde******** an einer 30m langem Rotbarsch Montage mit 30 Haken, 

 Achso ich habe mit der *RED ARC *gefischt


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



rippi schrieb:


> Nein, noch nicht erst jetzt:
> 
> Ich hatte gestern 80 Mefos in nicht ganz einer halben Stunde, in der Pfütze vor meiner Haustür, Köder war Hunde******** an einer 30m langem Rotbarsch Montage mit 30 Haken,
> 
> Achso ich habe mit der *RED ARC *gefischt


 
|good:


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

:m und für diese geistreichen wortmeldungen existiert endlich ein eigener trööt


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hör bloss auf...................
> 
> Wenn ich weiterhin so viel verschieben muss, kündige ich im Fangthread dann auch Punkte an für Offtopic - soooooooo lange wird ich mir das nicht mehr angucken............



Weißt Du was ? So langsam muß ich Dir recht geben.
Ich glaub ja fast gar nicht was sich hier um die Ohren gehauen wird. Man könnt ja fast meinen, dass irgendwelche Freaks im Altersheim sitzen und aus Langeweile einen auf Mefoangler machen. Wer weiß das schon so genau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

Mensch Leute, geht doch einfach angeln, hört auf mit dem Spinnkram hier und setzt stolz eure Fangfotos rein. Geht auch ohne Spotangabe übrigens richtig gut.
Man man man, kaum zu glauben #d . 
In der Tierwelt nennt man das glaube ich Futterneid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Laßt es nicht peinlicher werden als es ohnehin schon ist. 

Und Thomas. Wenn Du löschen mußt, dann lösche  .


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

So Männer, der Beitrag wurde ja nun gepostet und ich melde mich dann jetzt bis auf weiteres wie versprochen aus dem Funkverkehrskreis ab.
Ich werde jetzt nur noch angeln und hier nix mehr für die Allgemeinheit posten.:g
Ende und Amen.:q#6

|closed:


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt nur noch angeln und hier nix mehr für die Allgemeinheit posten.:g
> Ende und Amen.:q#6



Och, komm, laß Dich mal in den Arm nehmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Erwachsene Menschen, ich fass es nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Freelander schrieb:


> So Männer, der Beitrag wurde ja nun gepostet und ich melde mich dann jetzt bis auf weiteres wie versprochen aus dem Funkverkehrskreis ab.
> Ich werde jetzt nur noch angeln und hier nix mehr für die Allgemeinheit posten.:g
> Ende und Amen.:q#6
> 
> |closed:




Mach das... und nicht die Wunderstelle verraten.

Das es tatsächlich noch Leute gibt,die an sowas glauben,echt lustig.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Schade.......
aber an der Küste herrscht anscheinend Krieg......
Ich kann den Mod verstehen und auch den User....
und ich verstehe sogar den "verschnupften nichtmehrpostenwoller"....
Fehmarn, Hohwachter Bucht, Grossenbroder Riff, Süssau, oder sonstwas......
kommt doch einfach mal wieder runter.....
und nicht nur gewisse "Hamburger Inselbesucher", 
sondern auch gewisse "Malenter" SUV Fahrer sollten sich mal auf die Basics besinnen....
alles klar?
Also......dann weiter....

und Rhöde

merkst was  ??


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ich will morgen evtl. Mal nach bülk. War da noch nie und wenn ich nach den googel maps bildern gehe, wirds da recht schnell tief. Komm ich da ohne wathose klar oder is das sinnlos?


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Wenn es schnell tief wird hast Du doch auch ohne Wathose tiefes Wasser in Reichweite. Gerade dann sollte es auch vom Ufer gut gehen.

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## surfertoni

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Geh auf die Mole, da wird immer mal gefangen.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wenn es schnell tief wird hast Du doch auch ohne Wathose tiefes Wasser in Reichweite. Gerade dann sollte es auch vom Ufer gut gehen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk



Wie gesagt, ich hab halt nur die bilder von google maps als anhaltspunkt. Sowas kann auch täuschen.  Daher wollt ich nochmal leute fragen die schon da waren und das bestätigen können. 

@Surfertoni  welche mole meinst du?? 
Etwa direkt die spitze am leichtturm?


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ich bin auch kein Ortskundiger, das war auch nur "allgemeine Logik". Wenn jemand die Ecke kennt, sollte Du dessen Tipps bevorzugen.

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Ortskundiger, das war auch nur "allgemeine Logik". Wenn jemand die Ecke kennt, sollte Du dessen Tipps bevorzugen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk



.....aha.....


----------



## Icha

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Meine Fresse, ich hab mir gerade den ganzen Thread durchgelesen.

Und ich dachte wir haben Alle ein gemeinsames Hobby...was ja zumindest ein wenig "verbinden" sollte.

Ihr könnt Sorgen haben... lol


----------



## xxtrem01

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Die Mole kannst du gar nicht verfehlen.
 Ist eine kleine aus Beton. Wenn du auf den Leuchtturm 
 zuläufst.....gleich vorne rechts. Gibt auch nur diese Mole dort. Das Andere sind alles Buhnen aus großen Steinen.....


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ja danke. Hab sie gefunden^^. Aber gab wiedermal kein fisch heute............


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

die mole auf der betreten verboten ist? |kopfkrat


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

genau die :vik:. Aber wo kein Richter, da kein Kläger... Hab dort auch schon gute Fische gefangen...


----------



## Schmokk

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Bin kein Spezi, aber die Mefo-Zeit is doch auch erst März/April, oder? |wavey:


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Ja, es ist nicht abhängig von Temperatur und Winter! Am 01.03 um 00:01 geht das große Fressen los!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

|muahah:


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

diese Ironie hat mir grad ein riesen lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert:q....


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

...mein Abendbrot ist gerade vor Lachen fast auf der Tastatur gelandet! #6


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Absolut so isses. Wir können uns getrost zurücklehnen und uns nicht weiter im Wasser quälen. Hätte mir das mal jemand eher sagen können


----------



## Schmokk

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist nicht abhängig von Temperatur und Winter! Am 01.03 um 00:01 geht das große Fressen los!



Danke das man ständig so ernst genommen wird!


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Schmokk schrieb:


> Danke das man *ständig* so ernst genommen wird!



ach das passiert ständig. kann ich nicht verstehen. |supergri


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Schmokk schrieb:


> Danke das man ständig so ernst genommen wird!





Nimm es mit Humor.......


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Wird das jetzt zum Nichtfangthread??

;-)))


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist nicht abhängig von Temperatur und Winter! Am 01.03 um 00:01 geht das große Fressen los!


 
Mist, da bin ich noch Urlaub ...#q  Wieder verpasst #c


----------



## Icha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

Und ich Trottel fahr jedes WE 300km :S


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt zum Nichtfangthread??
> 
> ;-)))




Ab dem 1.3. wirds wieder zu nem Fangthreat ;-)


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

moinsen, ich mache dafür jetzt mal nicht extra n neues thema auf...

kennt jemand von euch bücher, die sich nur mit der biologie/dem wanderverhalten usw von unseren trullas beschäftigen???

ich finde/kenne nur sowas wie "küstenstrategie...angeln im fluss...mit fliege...+biologie)
auf den ganzen angelkram kann ich verzichten, aber der ganze rest interessiert mich doch schon sehr(auch im detail)...

danke


----------



## Kotzi

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Wenn du es irgendwo kriegst : Sea Trout: Biology Conservation and Management

Hab aber bisher nur von gehört, selber gelesen noch nicht.

Ist aber eher ne Papersammlung.

e/ Manchmal mag ich Google sogar leiden :

http://books.google.de/books?id=SCu... Biology, Conservation and Management&f=false


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> :m ich hatte heute wenigstens einen anfasser


möchte nicht wissen von wem |uhoh::q


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

ich schon |bigeyes


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

@ Schmokk:
Mach dir nichts draus, das ist hier leider an der Tagesordnung. Die richtige Reaktion wäre gewesen, dich auf die aktuell herrschenden, milden Temperaturen hin zu weisen anstatt dich hier bloß zu stellen. Die März/April ähnlichen Temperaturen lösen bei den Mefos jetzt schon die Fresslaune aus. Das die meisten hier um sonst an die Küste fahren und gefrustet sind, ist das noch lange kein Grund das an anderen Usern aus zu lassen, wie in deinem Fall. Auch wenn die Frage sehr einfach gestellt war.

Das ist auch der Grund warum ich hier nichts mehr poste.

Wenn du fragen zum Mefo fischen hast, kannst du dich gerne bei mir per PN melden.

@ Thomas9904:
Schade das das Niveau hier so gesunken ist. Als ich dem AB beigetreten bin habe ich hier echt viele interessante Unterhaltungen, mit echt netten Usern, gehabt. Was aber leider echt nachgelassen hat. 

Gruß Belly


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2014*

:c:::Wenn du dich aber ganz rausziehst, was ich schade finden würde, entsteht dadurch auch keine bessere Unterhaltung und Situation.....:m
 Gerade was @Topic kürzlich abgeliefert hat, war doch ganz großes Kino und hatte schon Niveau. Die Zielfische sind nun mal nicht ganz einfach!.......genau wie Angler.:q


 Schöne Grüße und bleibe dabei!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Meine Güte. Jemand sagt noch das er keine Ahnung hat, äussert sich aber trotzdem. Es gibt eine leicht sarkastische Antwort. Die seine Frage ja im Prinzip auch beantwortet hat. Erstaunlich, das einige da Pippi in den Augen haben...


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



observer schrieb:


> kennt jemand von euch bücher, die sich nur mit der biologie/dem wanderverhalten usw von unseren trullas beschäftigen???



In diesem kleine Schatz, einem Blinker-Sonderheft aus den 80 'er Jahren, steht 'ne Menge zum Wanderverhalten und co. drin.
Vielleicht kannst Du ja über den Verlag mal nachfragen ob man sowas noch bestellen kann.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Diese beiden bücher sollen sich auch viel mit anatomie und laichverhalten von den trutten beschäftigen 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/3942366002/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1393353078&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/3942366010/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1393353078&sr=8-2


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

War gestern Abend jemand in Bülk und konnte sich das Spektakel live ansehen?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Welche Uhrzeit war das denn?

btw, kann es sein das du spektakulel meinst?


----------



## Gummiadler

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> *spektakulel*





|kopfkrat Waaaas? |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280052


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Keine ahnung welche uhrzeit. Stand nix zu auf wetter online. 

Sry, da hab ich mich ordentlich verschrieben. ich meinte natürlich spektakulel.


----------



## Brillendorsch

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

seid ihr besoffen ???


----------



## Icha

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Manchmal...


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

spektakulel besoffen...


----------



## mathei

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*


----------



## Brillendorsch

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

#gscheint ja ne spektakatuelle Fastnacht bei euch da oben zu sein
hicks:#2:


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

... das hat mir den Lacher des Samstags beschert  Ich dankee


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Wie? Schon alle Fische raus? Ich wollte doch am Wochenende auch mal wieder los. Dann hoffe ich mal das wieder neu besetzt wird. Auf welche Paste beißen se denn grade? Pink, gestreift mit Glitzer?


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Weder noch. Pellets an der steinmontage. Oder Toastbrot mit zitronenflavour geht ganz gut zur zeit. Ich glaube ende der woche sollen wieder einige lösch-helikopter über fehmarn und weißenhaus fliegen und wieder 10 neue besetzen. Dann mal petri ^^


----------



## Gothenborger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Sind die 10 auch mit FSC-Label???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Das wird meine nächste anschaffung für mefo und dorsch. Absolut genial die dinger. Hat die schon jemand getestet?

http://www.hogylures.net/category/1096/Hogy-Sand-Eels/1.html

http://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLEEBB13E5D5968286&feature=plpp&v=8ZAQE1ghtYg


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Nee, aber ich würds lustig finden, wenn bald auf jedem "thekenfisch" ein MSC-label kleben würde. Wie bei bananen und äpfeln xD


----------



## Boerni85

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

@ neukieler: da lass uns mal ne gemeinsame bestellung machen! die will ich auch mal fischen!


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

sehen echt richtig geil aus...|bigeyes:l


----------



## ragbar

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



neukieler schrieb:


> Das wird meine nächste anschaffung für mefo und dorsch. Absolut genial die dinger. Hat die schon jemand getestet?
> 
> http://www.hogylures.net/category/1096/Hogy-Sand-Eels/1.html
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLEEBB13E5D5968286&feature=plpp&v=8ZAQE1ghtYg



Diese Marke jetzt grad' nicht, ich fische im Atlantik auf Woba und Dorsch die hier:
http://www.sakura-fishing.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/MAGIC-EEL-165-3D.jpg
sind sehr fängig. In 2 Wochen werden die auch mal in der Ostsee getestet!


----------



## Fidde

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Moin, 
die Hogys gehen eher in Richtung X-Layer ohne Flavour und sind stabiler. Gibt es in HL beim FP.
Sakura  musst Du mit Stinger fischen, funtioniert aber m. M. nach auf Dorsch nicht so gut, da Dorsch meist sehr gut auf alles was Druck macht anspricht. 
Ragbar schreib mir mal eine PM wo Du an der Ostsee bist und ob Du evtl auf ein Treffen lust hast. #h


----------



## ragbar

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Die Sakuras hab ich nie mit Stinger montiert und oft vertikal einfach langsam über die Rute bewegt. Klar sind die für Dorsch nicht erste Wahl, aber als Beifang waren manchmal welche dabei.
Die Idee war, mal richtig realistische Sandaalimitationen auf Dorsch zu probieren, was man hier in D noch nicht so häufig wie im Ausland praktiziert. 
Daher sind die bei unserem nächsten Ostseetrip in jedem Fall mit dabei.

Fidde:hast pn


----------



## Fidde

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Die Stinger brauchst Du auch nur hier in der Ostsee,weil die Dorsche meistens nicht so zupacken. Ich halte den Sandaal von Savage Gear geeigneter für Dorsch.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Die "hogy lures" sind bestellt. Werde sie ausgiebig am spiro und am DS testen und dann mal berichten. Sind allerdings jetz die kurzen 4,6" , daher werden sie wohl nicht so, wie die 14" aus dem Video tänzeln. Aber mal sehen. Bessere sandaal imitationen hab ich bis jetzt nirgends gesehen.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

@windfinder

...Wind dreht ab Montag Abend voraussichtlich auf östliche Richtungen.
Ist ja im Süßwasser meist nicht so der Bringer - ist das an der Ostsee egal (so Hauptsache auflandig) ?


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Geh einfach los und angel.Egal wie der Wind und das Wetter ist manchmal hat man Glück und manchmal halt nicht.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

... ja die Schnur muss naß sein - werd es Morgen Nachmittag mal bei Steinbeck versuchen


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Auch mal nach den Strömungsverhältnissen für den Tag schauen und nicht immer nur den Wind beachten.

Ablandig fischt bei entsprechender Strömung oft sogar besser wie auflandig wenn die Strömung aufs Land drückt.

Gruß


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

OK - kann man ja beim BSH gut nach schauen


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Da geb ich Sea-Trout schon recht. Einfach losgehen und sein Glück versuchen. Anhaltene ablandige Winde bedeutet aber immer niedrigen Wasserstand und klares Wasser. Das sind nicht die besten Bedingungen.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

Petri - schöner Fisch- und genießen und schweigen muss erlaubt sein. Was hast'n für ne Wathose?


----------



## armyn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

moin
gibts denn für Bornholm auch so etwas wie Bsh mit Strömungsverhalten und Wassertemperaturen?
ich bin vom 5. bis 13 april auf bornholm#:


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*

spro, das hoeschen habe ich als reklamation bekommen, dass vorgängermodell hatte wenigsten ein 3/4 jahr gehalten...


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Meine erste "Billig- Behr" hatte bis letztes Jahr gut zehn Jahre gehalten.
War aber fast nur im Süßwasser Einsatz. Hab jetzt ne Godspeed 4mm und die ist -bisher- top.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

ich hatte es auch schon mit teuer probiert, da ich viel und fast ausschließlich im salzwasser unterwegs bin hält alles nur bedingt, aber dass das teil schon beim ersten wasserkontakt die nähte öffnet hatte ich noch nie #q


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ist ne Frechheit und nicht zu tolerieren. Muss dein Verkäufer jedenfalls neu liefern oder tauschen.


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2014*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> jo, geheime geheimstelle mit bis an die brustwarzen hohen wasserstand!
> meine nagelneue wathose ist schon wieder schrott, :c



 Das ist doch Mist. Wenn man intensiv fischt hält kaum eine Hose ein ganzes Jahr.
 Oder gibt es andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ich fische seit zwei Jahren eine Viking...und sie hält.


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> Ich fische seit zwei Jahren eine Viking...und sie hält.



Ich auch... meine letzte hat nach 2 1/2 Jahren und sehr intensiver Nutzung im Salzwasser den Geist aufgegeben, hab mir daraufhin aber wieder eine gekauft; hält zumindest länger als die meisten anderen, die ich vorher hatte...


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Ist ne Frechheit und nicht zu tolerieren. Muss dein Verkäufer jedenfalls neu liefern oder tauschen.



ich habe heute mit meinen gerätedealer gesprochen, ist alles kein problem, gibt wieder was neues! was mache ich aber blos in der zwischenzeit


----------



## Wildkarpfen

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Kannst meine haben|supergri#h


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ich habe heute mit meinen gerätedealer gesprochen, ist alles kein problem, gibt wieder was neues! was mache ich aber blos in der zwischenzeit



Neu kaufen!

Ich bin Eigentümer von 3 atmungsaktiven Wathosen. Eine (!) davon befindet sich tatsächlich in meinem Besitz. Der Rest ist Unterwegs...


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Wildkarpfen schrieb:


> Kannst meine haben|supergri#h




danke, aber du bekommst noch von mir eine 40g sbiro , beim nächsten treffen erinnere mich bitte daran, das teil liegt in meiner gerätetasche


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Neu kaufen!
> 
> Ich bin Eigentümer von 3 atmungsaktiven Wathosen. Eine (!) davon befindet sich tatsächlich in meinem Besitz. Der Rest ist Unterwegs...



das hatte ich bis dato auch so gehändelt, jetzt sind beide gleichzeitig hinüber, so ein shit.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Neu kaufen!
> 
> Ich bin Eigentümer von 3 atmungsaktiven Wathosen. Eine (!) davon befindet sich tatsächlich in meinem Besitz. Der Rest ist Unterwegs...



Welche atmungsaktiven könnt ihr empfehlen? Auf Dauer nervt das rumgedackel mit der Neopren - wenns auch angenehm warm im kalten Wasser ist.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Garkeine. Alles nur noch Schrott. Entweder eine hohe Frusttoleranz mitbringen, oder es lassen...

Kauf von der Firma, wo dein Händler einen guten Draht zu hat und dich beim Umtausch (und der kommt, wenn du mehr als 2 Wochen im Jahr los bist) nicht im Regen stehen lässt.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Garkeine. Alles nur noch Schrott. Entweder eine hohe Frusttoleranz mitbringen, oder es lassen...
> 
> Kauf von der Firma, wo dein Händler einen guten Draht zu hat und dich beim Umtausch (und der kommt, wenn du mehr als 2 Wochen im Jahr los bist) nicht im Regen stehen lässt.



so und nicht anders,


----------



## Masterofstream

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

@ ostseesilber, ich hab ne vision kura ultra ( seit sommer 2012) bin sehr zufrieden, aber gehe halt nur ca. 30 mal im jahr los...


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

die w.-hose ist getauscht und ich bin wieder bereit,


----------



## trutte100

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

..... ich hatte vor einigen Jahren das gleiche Problem. Dann hab ich mich überzeugen lassen und in den "ganz sauren Apfel" gebissen. Hatte mir vor ca. 5 Jahren die Simms G3 (atmungsaktiv) bei FFE geholt (kostete damals rund 450,- €). Was soll ich sagen..... das Teil hält#6. Bin ca. 3 Wochen im Jahr an der Küste damit, rund 2-3 Stellen pro Tag. Nix undicht, nix gerissen, ... .Bisher top.
Vielleicht hab ich auch nur Glück gehabt..... :q
Gruß und TL
Markus


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Sind ca. 100 Angeltage. Meine letzte Simms hat ca. 60-70 Angeltage ausgehalten.


----------



## janko

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sind ca. 100 Angeltage. Meine letzte Simms hat ca. 60-70 Angeltage ausgehalten.



da kommt es wohl auf das Modell an....


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Trotzdem Indiskutabel, auch die Freestone kostet schon 350 Euro.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Danke an alle für die Tips. 
Da das offensichtlich ein "zweischneidiges Schwert" mit den atmungsaktiven ist werd ich erstmal weiterdackeln und weiterschwitzen mit der Neopren.

Sollte ich tatsächlich mal nen Fisch fangen - oder (Ziel für diese Saison!) wenigstens mal nen Biss kriegen - gibts vielleicht eine zur Belohnung


----------



## trutte100

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

......... bleib dran! Wird schon noch.....:q.
Gruß und TL
Markus


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



> Danke an alle für die Tips.
> Da das offensichtlich ein "zweischneidiges Schwert" mit den atmungsaktiven ist werd ich erstmal weiterdackeln und weiterschwitzen mit der Neopren.



Naja mit den Neoprenhosen siehts auch nicht besser aus.
Scierra Tundra, Kinetic Pinedock und Godspeed, Cormoran und
Behr Hiback oder so. Alle innerhalb einer Seasion undicht und auf Garantie mal problemlos mal schwierig umgetauscht. Die Tauschmodelle natürlich auch schon wieder durch.
Aktuell Behr Hiback im Reklamations- Prozedere. Hat 3 Tage durchgehalten. Stiefelanschweißung und A..sch undicht.

In meinem atmungsaktiven "Lager" habe ich Kinetic, Hart, Ron Thomson, Scierra, Simms und eine Guideline. Die Guideline ist die
einzige die nicht Reklamiert und durchgetauscht wurde. Hat ( natürlich als 2 bzw 3 Hose immer wenn die anderen im Umtausch sind) 5 Jahre gehalten. Bei der Guideline sind die Füßlinge durchgelatscht liegt aber an den vielen Kilometern mit immer etwas Sand in den Schuhen.

Vorauf man achten sollte ist eine gute Paßform.
Wer lange Beine hat sollte eine lange Schritlänge wählen damit die Nähte nicht zu stark gedehnt werden. Wer kurze Beine hat
sollte darauf achten das der Stoff an den Innenbeinen nicht ständig aneinander reibt.
Viel Glück bei der Auswahl


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

moin, ich habe bis jetzt auch noch keine gute hose(neopren) gefunden, egal wieviel man ausgibt...
am besten war noch irgendeine 60€ hose, die hatte ich 1,5 jahre...ansonsten hatte ich noch keine, die älter als ein hlabes jahr wurde...

die dinger sind aber auch im dauergebrauch und min 3 monate am stück nass im auto(vor der arbeit los, nach der arbeit und an den freien tagen+belly...)

da hat bis jetzt jede versagt...#d

leute fliegen zum mond und wir laufen mit undichten watbüxen rum...


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



observer schrieb:


> ...leute fliegen zum mond und wir laufen mit undichten watbüxen rum...



, der war gut!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



MaikP schrieb:


> Naja mit den Neoprenhosen siehts auch nicht besser aus.
> Scierra Tundra, Kinetic Pinedock und Godspeed, Cormoran und
> Behr Hiback oder so. Alle innerhalb einer Seasion undicht und auf Garantie mal problemlos mal schwierig umgetauscht. Die Tauschmodelle natürlich auch schon wieder durch.
> Aktuell Behr Hiback im Reklamations- Prozedere. Hat 3 Tage durchgehalten. Stiefelanschweißung und A..sch undicht.
> 
> In meinem atmungsaktiven "Lager" habe ich Kinetic, Hart, Ron Thomson, Scierra, Simms und eine Guideline. Die Guideline ist die
> einzige die nicht Reklamiert und durchgetauscht wurde. Hat ( natürlich als 2 bzw 3 Hose immer wenn die anderen im Umtausch sind) 5 Jahre gehalten. Bei der Guideline sind die Füßlinge durchgelatscht liegt aber an den vielen Kilometern mit immer etwas Sand in den Schuhen.
> 
> Vorauf man achten sollte ist eine gute Paßform.
> Wer lange Beine hat sollte eine lange Schritlänge wählen damit die Nähte nicht zu stark gedehnt werden. Wer kurze Beine hat
> sollte darauf achten das der Stoff an den Innenbeinen nicht ständig aneinander reibt.
> Viel Glück bei der Auswahl



Danke Maik,

dann kommt bei mir der "Gau" sicherlich noch - war erst viermal für jeweils nen Tag im Salz.

Gruß Henryk


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ich habe jetzt schon seit mehreren Jahren eine Neoprenwathose von Jenzi in Gebrauch auch auf dem Belly....ich muss sagen das sie immernoch 100% dicht ist!!! Im Bekanntenkreis sind diese Hosen auch in Gebrauch und alle sind zufrieden und das schon lange!!! Kann ich voll empfehlen#6!!!
Gruß vom Fischland


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Neben den Dichtigkeits-Problemen nervt mich auch, dass die Proportionen der ...Einzelteile (Stiefel, Beinlänge, Umfang an den Beinen und Allerwertesten und Bauch/Brust) selten harmonieren. Und das ändert sich auch nicht wesentlich, ob nun Normal- oder Bauchgröße bestellt wird.
 Bei einer Körpergröße von 1,83m, Schuhgröße 45 und einem Kampfgewicht ...von ca. 100kg konnte ich bisher nur zwei gute Neos finden (Cormoran, Nordic ...?).
 Hatte mal eine bestellt, die reichte ohne sie zu recken, bis an die Ohrläppchen! Obwohl die Stiefelgröße passgenau war. Die ging natürlich sofort zurück und wurde gegen ein sogar etwas teureres Modell umgetauscht.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sind ca. 100 Angeltage. Meine letzte Simms hat ca. 60-70 Angeltage ausgehalten.




3 Wochen sind max 21 Tage. Egal wie oft der Platz gewechselt wird.


----------



## Mefo-Schneider

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ok, wenn schon off-topic dann geb ich meinen Senf auch dazu.

Betreff: Neoprenwat- büx!

Einzige die bei MIR wirklich hält oder hielt ist eine  5 mm Viking von 1997 oder so um den dreh.

Alles was danach kam, entweder undicht, unpassend, teuer, umtausch etc.
Egal wie teuer!
Der Viking sind lediglich mal nach 10 oder mehr Jahren die Gummistiefel abgefallen.
Neue gekauft mit Neopren drinnen und mit Sikaflex aus dem Handwerk/Industriebedarf ( als 500gramm kartusche für silikonfugenspritze für 12 Euro)

wiederangeklebt!#6
Einfach 115 Abwasserohr reinstecken, umklappen, usw.!
Damals in DM Zeiten 125 gekostet.
Alle Nähte dicht, funzt einwandfrei.
Einfach mal rumexperementieren

Angeblich sind die neuen von Viking aber heute auch immer defekt?
#h


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Mefo-Schneider schrieb:


> Ok, wenn schon off-topic dann geb ich meinen Senf auch dazu.
> 
> Angeblich sind die neuen von Viking aber heute auch immer defekt?
> #h



Jein, hab jetzt meine dritte Viking... die letzten beiden haben 2 bis 2 1/2 Jahre gehalten. Die Qualität soll schon mit der Produktionsverlegung nach China ganz schön gelitten haben. Bin aber trotzdem noch recht zufrieden, weil die Passform für mich hervorragend ist und die Teile echt super bequem sind. Hatte auch schon mal ne Wathose, die schon nach dem ersten Tag durch war... also für das, was in dem Preissegment z.Zt. auf dem Markt ist, ist die Viking schon noch empfehlenswert...


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

von viking dingern habe ich 4 stk in einem jahr verbraucht...dat is nix mehr!
damals wurden die wohl noch in dk hergestellt, jetzt in china oder so...

die blaue jenzi ist die nächste die ich testen werde...

die behr hosen halten zur zeit bei mir noch am besten...aber auch nicht lang genug...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> 3 Wochen sind max 21 Tage. Egal wie oft der Platz gewechselt wird.



3 Wochen im Jahr und dann 5 Jahre insgesamt...macht ca. 100 Angeltage.


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Hast recht...


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Jo so eine alte Viking hab ich auch noch....ist morsch wie sau aber dicht!!!! Die Filzsohle ist fast voll durchgelatscht....darum die "blaue" Jenzi #6....wie gesagt jetzt auch schon seit Jahren im Einsatz#6. Gruss vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Fischnix

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



observer schrieb:


> die blaue jenzi ist die nächste die ich testen werde...



Hab mir die blaue Jenzi gekauft und bin jetzt 6 mal am Wasser gewesen. Finde die Hose bequem und bisher ist sie auch dicht. Aber das sollte man ja auch verlangen können ...


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

DAM Steelpower macht auch einen guten eindruck nach 1 jahr belly boot angeln


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

DAM Steelpower

Anordnung der Nähte, auch vergossen sieht gut aus. Hatte ich auch schon mal im Visier. Aber Gummisohle zum Watangeln geht gar nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Möchte meine Vibram Sohlen nicht mehr missen. Absolut genial. Das gerutsche mit den Filzsohlen auf Steinen, wo Algen drauf sind, auf Eis oder auf Gras ist furchtbar.


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Hat die Steelpower Vibram Sohlen?


----------



## trutte100

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Möchte meine Vibram Sohlen nicht mehr missen. Absolut genial. Das gerutsche mit den Filzsohlen auf Steinen, wo Algen drauf sind, auf Eis oder auf Gras ist furchtbar.


 
..... welcher Schuh gehört bei Dir zu der Sohle?
Gruß und TL
Markus


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Simms Rivershed.

http://www.adh-fishing.de/watbekleidung/wathosen-sets/simms-watschuh-rivershed.html


----------



## trutte100

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

.... fische jetzt seit einigen Jahren die Simms Freestone mit Filzsohle. Bin absolut zufrieden, aber die Filzsohle hab ich mittlerweile schon mehrmals erneuern müssen (vom Schuster meines Vertrauens). Überlege, ob ich mir mal die Vibram Sohle drunter kleben lasse (wenn dies möglich ist). Bekomme ich die Sohlen irgendwo zu kaufen? Und, ist der Unterschied zu den Filzsohen hinsichtlich der Rutschfestigkeit wirklich so gravierend?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ich hatte 2x Filzsohle und nun seit einem Jahr die Vibram Sohlen. Mir gefällt es sehr viel besser. Das Laufgefühl ist auch ein komplett anderes. Vorbei die Zeit, wo ich bei Regen leichte matschige Steigungen mit Filzsohle im Zeitlupentempo nehmen musste. Auf glatten, mit Algen bewachsenen Steinen gefällt es mir auch wesentlich besser mit der Virbam Sohle.

Von Schnee ganz zu sprechen, wenn die ganze Filzsohle und der Rest vom Schuh mit Schnee voll ist...

Denke aber nicht, das du nur die Sohle irgendwo bekommen wirst. Und wenn doch, dann müsste die ja +80 Euro Kosten und der "Umbau" noch einmal Geld verschlingen. Das lohnt sich dann nicht mehr, da du dann schon mehr als die hälfte der Kosten für ein neues Paar hast.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Für mich ist das eindeutig eine Regenbogenforelle(Stealhead)-soweit mir bekannt, kein Mindestmaß in MV ,also kein Grund sich aufzuregen


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

darum gings auch nicht, viel mehr um die aussage.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

genau, es ging nicht um den einen fisch...

sondern um die einstellung!!!


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Jo,hab's kapiert....


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ansonsten kann mal irgendweiner dieses P...wetter abstellen ?
Wind und so ist ja schön und gut, aber was zuviel ist ist zuviel #d .

Na, auf jeden Fall kommt ja wohl ein ordentlicher Schwung Salz in die Ostsee. Kann nur gut sein  .


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

vorschriften/mindestmaße müssen eingehalten werden, das ist gar keinen frage, *aber was mich schon die ganze zeit beschäftigt, wie wäre es das mindestmaß zwischen s/h  und m/v für meerforellen anzugleichen und wenn ja in welches?*


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Gute Idee, ist ja schließlich ein und dasselbe Gewässer 

45 cm und gut


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Für ein einheitliches Mindestmaß wäre ich auch.

Schade nur, dass diese Fische oft auch zu Hauf in dem Netzlabyrinth der Fischer landen. 
Ebenso ist es ja mit den Schonzeiten.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> vorschriften/mindestmaße müssen eingehalten werden, das ist gar keinen frage, aber was mich schon die ganze zeit beschäftigt, wie wäre es das mindestmaß zwischen s/h  und m/v für meerforellen anzugleichen und wenn ja in welches?


Hi,

Steelheads gehören ja nicht wirklich in die Ostsee.Und diese beiden Arten zu unterscheiden sollte man schon drauf haben bevor man loszieht.Ist ja nicht wirklich schwierig und sich vorher bisschen zu informieren sollte schon drin sein finde ich.Aber ihm scheint es ja eh total egal zu sein.Wär es eine Mefo hätte er sie auch abgeschlagen zu dem Zeitpunkt als sie tot war wusste er ja nichteinmal was es nun ist und wär es ein Lachs hätte er ihn auch mitgenommen.Solche Leute kümmern sich meist auch in Zukunft nicht um geltende Mindestmaße und Fangbegrenzungen einfach nur daneben solch eine Einstellung.Leider werden es immer mehr von solchen Leuten die man an der Küste trifft die sich einen scheiss um alles kümmern und nur Probleme machen und vernünftigen Anglern oft den Tag versauen durch ihr Verhalten.Am besten freundlich darauf hinweisen und wenn sie einen doof kommen kurz telefonieren anders lernen es solche Menschen anscheinend nicht.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

es müsste mal n paar kontrollen geben!
bei uns gibt es jedenfalls nur alle pasr jahre mal eine...

die ganzen leute, die jeden kleinen fisch sofort in ihre tüten und rucksäcke packen haben ja noch nicht mal "angst" dabei...
man steht 20m daneben und ruft sogar rüber...aber sie machen einfach weiter!!!

ich hatte hoffnung, dass diese leute irgendwann "aussterben"...aber es kommen immer wieder welche nach- zum kotzen


aber ich gebe die hoffnung nicht auf und menschen können sich ja auch ändern|kopfkrat


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Kontrollen gibt es echt viel zu wenig.Ich wurde bisher nur einmal nach meinen Papieren gefragt und das auch erst als ich am Parkplatz stand und nach Hause wollte.Am Strand sind sie dann noch 100m gegangen und sind dann zurück.Leute die keinen Schein gehabt haben oder zu kleine Mefos würden dann einfach in die andere Richtung gehen und weg sind sie.Die sollten von beiden Seiten kommen und die Leute "einkesseln" so erwischt man auch die Richtigen die sich verdrücken wollen.Aber da haben die wohl keine Zeit oder Lust zu#c.An anderen Gewässern sieht es bei uns auch nicht anders aus dort wurde ich bisher auch nur einmal kontrolliert.Viel zu wenig und das wissen solche Leute leider auch.Das sich da nochmal was ändert ich berfürchte leider nicht.Es wird irgendwie immer schlimmer.Das Internet lockt leider auch viele unangenehme Gesellen an die Küste.Die gehen mit der Einstellung hin egal wie ich muss was fangen und alles wird mitgenommen.Normale Abstände und ein vernünftiges miteinander sind ein Fremdwort.Weisst man einige darauf freundlich hin werden sie noch aggressive.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

genau deshalb gibt es von meinen freunden und mir auch fast keine fangmeldungen mehr...zwar schade, aber was soll's


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



observer schrieb:


> genau, es ging nicht um den einen fisch...
> 
> sondern um die einstellung!!!



Stimme dir 100%ig zu. Mindestmaß egal, damit macht man sich Freunde. Und dann noch so einen Nick dazu...

#q


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Wie gesagt, traurig ist nur dass die schwarzen Schafe unter den Anglern "Peanuts" gegen das sind was an untermaßigen und braunen Fischen im Netz jämmerlich krepiert.
Ich verurteile auch das Verhalten dieser Angler, aber die Bestände leiden unter dem Beschriebenen.


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

solche angler die diese aussagen tätigen (och war nur 1 cm zu klein, aber egal hauptsache ich kann mein ego aufpolieren) gehört der angelschein entzogen und eine KLEINE Geldstrafe wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt. 

Ich selber angel jetzt seit 5 jahren auf Mefo, und wohne in S-H
und habe noch nie eine unter 45 cm mit genommen. Wenn das alle so machen würden. könnte man bestimmt in 4-5 jahren ziemlich viele und große mefo`s drillen.


----------



## bukare

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Es gibt Angler und (leider auch) Killer.
Zentnerweise Filets aus Norge einführen, sich den Kofferraum mit Schniepelzandern vollknallen oder zweifelhafte Fische abknüppeln zeugt leider nicht (nur) von Dummheit, sondern von Geltungssucht, Gier und Skrupellosigkeit.
Da ist mit Einsicht wohl kaum zu rechnen. 
Wünsche dem Fänger trotzdem noch, dass er die Achtung vor der Kreatur, die Schönheit der Natur und den Spaß am Angeln für sich entdeckt.


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ich habe diese Forelle gefangen und entnommen, weil es nicht nur meine Erste war, sondern auch weil ich sie mir abends mit meiner Freundin zusammen gebraten habe. Wir haben sie komplett genossen und nichts verschwendet. 
Ich achte sonst immer auf das Mindestmaß, und finde es auch absolut klasse. Nur wer sagt Petri Heil bei einer 44cm Forelle aus SH und bei einer 44cm Forelle aus MV pfui du Fischräuber und A...loch... ???
Klar hätte ich sagen können die war 45cm oder hätte es mir verklemmen können die im Netz zu posten. 
Ich sage eindeutig: Ich habe diese Forelle entnommen (und ja ich wusste zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht, dass es eine Regenbogenforelle ist), und ich wusste sie wäre einen Zentimeter unter Mindestmaß gewesen. 
Ich wusste, dass ich diese Forelle nach bestem Gewissen verbrauchen werde und nicht abschlachte aus Blutrausch.
Ich weiss genauso, dass ich bei jeder weiteren untermaßigen Forelle anders handeln werde. (mag mir glauben wer will)
Ich glaube ich habe dieses Jahr mehr maßige Fische zurückgesetzt als entnommen. 
Und wer es mir nicht glaubt oder meint ich wär ein A....loch und ein Barbar mag gerne mit mir angeln gehen, ihr seid herzlich eingeladen.

Schönen Gruß, 
Bastian


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ahso,
ja ich habe mich vorher nicht genügend informiert wie ich eine eventuell gefangene Meerforelle von einer Regenbogenforelle unterscheiden könnte.
Nun nach mehrfacher Suche im Netz, sowie Hinweisen auf dieser Seite, hoffe ich in nächster Zeit da etwas mehr Klarsicht einbringen zu können. Und dann Meer- von einer Steelheadforelle unterscheiden kann. 

Die Behauptung, dass mein Name, weil da Kill drin vorkommt, etwas mit mir zu tun hat( Killer oder so...), find ich doch recht süß. 
Da mag ich gar nicht wissen was ihr bei so manch eines anderen Namens so denkt...


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



KillBabyKill schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Forelle gefangen und entnommen, weil es nicht nur meine Erste war, sondern auch weil ich sie mir abends mit meiner Freundin zusammen gebraten habe. Wir haben sie komplett genossen und nichts verschwendet.
> Ich achte sonst immer auf das Mindestmaß, und finde es auch absolut klasse. Nur wer sagt Petri Heil bei einer 44cm Forelle aus SH und bei einer 44cm Forelle aus MV pfui du Fischräuber und A...loch... ???
> Klar hätte ich sagen können die war 45cm oder hätte es mir verklemmen können die im Netz zu posten.
> Ich sage eindeutig: Ich habe diese Forelle entnommen (und ja ich wusste zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht, dass es eine Regenbogenforelle ist), und ich wusste sie wäre einen Zentimeter unter Mindestmaß gewesen.
> Ich wusste, dass ich diese Forelle nach bestem Gewissen verbrauchen werde und nicht abschlachte aus Blutrausch.
> Ich weiss genauso, dass ich bei jeder weiteren untermaßigen Forelle anders handeln werde. (mag mir glauben wer will)
> Ich glaube ich habe dieses Jahr mehr maßige Fische zurückgesetzt als entnommen.
> Und wer es mir nicht glaubt oder meint ich wär ein A....loch und ein Barbar mag gerne mit mir angeln gehen, ihr seid herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> Schönen Gruß,
> Bastian


Hi,

nur weil man einen Fisch essen möchte was ja eigentlich ganz normal ist wenn ich einen entnehme(wozu sollte ich sie sons mitnehmen?) müsste man sich also nicht an geltende Gesetze halten?Und nur weil woanders andere Mindestmaße gelten und der Fisch woanders maßig wär ist es ok?Du hast echt eine merkwürdige Einstellung.Dann kann ja jeder machen was er möchte es gibt woanders immer andere Gesetze das ist doch kein Argument das eine Entnahme rechtfertigt.Das du bei deinen nächsten Fisch anders handeln würdest hoffe ich doch.Beim nächsten mal hast du dein Limit evt. voll und fängst am Ende vielleicht einen dicken Überspringer.Bin mir da bei dir ncht wirklich sicher ob du dann nicht wieder so handeln würdest und auf geltende Gesetze einen Pups gibst bei deiner Einstellung.Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt|supergri.Das du ein ********* bist hat ausserdem niemand gesagt.Das was du getan hast bzw. hättest wär es eine Mefo gewesen war halt nicht ok und deine Einstellung und wie du das hier so einfach erzählt hast war halt etwas dreist.Aber Fehler macht jeder mal ist ja nun auch kein Weltuntergang solange man daraus lernt.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



mefofänger schrieb:


> ........ noch nie eine unter 45 cm mit genommen. Wenn das alle so machen würden. könnte man bestimmt in 4-5 jahren ziemlich viele und große mefo`s drillen.



......wie gesagt war es nicht richtig den Fisch mitzunehmen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist das was Angler mitnehmen im Gegensatz zu dem was jämmerlich in den Netzen krepiert "Peanuts".
Jetzt schreib ich das glaub ich schon zum dritten Mal |bla::q .

Schaff die Netzfischerei während der küstennahen Wanderung der Meerforellen ab, dann würde Dein Vergleich vielleicht stimmen, Mefofänger.
Aber doch nicht weil Angler Fische unter 45 cm eintüten.
Hast Du mal gesehen was Fischer so manches Mal anlanden. Stell Dich mal früh morgens an einen Fischereihafen, da wird Dir schlecht was in Saisonzeiten in den Fischkörben ganz schnell verladen wird.


----------



## mefofux

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

@ Rhoede: good posting!


----------



## mefofux

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

@ Alle Pedanten: Lasst den Killer doch in Ruhe! Er hat als Anfaenger - waren wir doch alle mal -einen  kleinen (Ablese-) Fehler  gemacht, war einsichtig und  hat Besserung gelobt. Petri an Alle!


----------



## Fördefischer

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Hast Du mal gesehen was Fischer so manches Mal anlanden. Stell Dich mal früh morgens an einen Fischereihafen, da wird Dir schlecht was in Saisonzeiten in den Fischkörben ganz schnell verladen wird.


 
Leider wahr ja... habe erst vor ein paar Wochen bei uns am Fischereianleger die Fänge der Nebenerwerbsfischer "bewundert"... die fangen (zumindest in der Schonzeit) keine Meerforellen sondern in tiefstem braun gefärbte, teils sogar Rogen verlierende "Ostseelachse" |kopfkrat #q

Auf meine (vielleicht etwas zu deutlich stichelnde) Nachfrage ob Lachse dann nicht ein weit höher liegendes Schonmaß haben wurde ich angeranzt ob ich was kaufen oder nur klug*******n möchte -.- Ein Bekannter hat sogar mal die WaPo angerufen und diese "Ostseelachse" gemeldet jedoch fühlten die sich nicht wirklich zuständig und haben ihn mehr oder minder abgewimmelt... traurig wie mancher den Ast absägt auf dem er eh schon sehr wackelig sitzt...


----------



## daci7

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ob die hier versammelten Moralapostel auch bei allen anderen Gesetyen so penibel sind würde ich ja gerne mal wissen.
Nur wenn dem so ist, kann man sich auch auf dieses Ross setzen und jemanden anschnautzen für eine entnommene 44cm Forelle.
Mal zum Vergleich: Das ist weniger als 1/40 Abweichung vom gesetzlich festgeschriebenen. Also in etwa vergleichbar mit 31kmh fahren in der 30er Zone. Ja - das sind Äpfel mit Birnen, aber Leute die hier vom moralischen Standpunkt mit den Worten "Gesetz ist Gesetz" argumentieren: Noch nie passiert?
Petri zur Forelle.
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ob die hier versammelten Moralapostel auch bei allen anderen Gesetyen so penibel sind würde ich ja gerne mal wissen.


#6#6


Was glaubst Du denn, was die alles treiben, wenn sie meinen es kriegt grade keiner mit...

Und bevors ausartet:
Dass wir persönliche Anmache nicht bei uns im Forum dulden, sondern mit Punkten versehen, sollte sich rumgesprochen haben...
Danke..


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Rhöde schrieb:


> ......wie gesagt war es nicht richtig den Fisch mitzunehmen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist das was Angler mitnehmen im Gegensatz zu dem was jämmerlich in den Netzen krepiert "Peanuts".
> Jetzt schreib ich das glaub ich schon zum dritten Mal


Hu,

nur weil andere Menschen schlechtere Dinge tun werden weniger schlechte Dinge die man selber tut nicht besser.Auf die Fischer haben wir ja leider keinen Einfluss.Aber auf unsere eigenes Handeln schon.Das Argument zählt nicht finde ich.Aber wie gesagt Fehler macht jeder mal und da es ein Steelhead war hat er ja nichteinmal falsch gehandelt.Nur war ihm das zu dem Zeitpunkt halt nicht bewusst ob es ein Steelhead oder eine Mefo ist und wie er das hier geschrieben hat das kam halt etwas dreist rüber.Aber wie gesagt ist ja kein Weltuntergang und man kann sich ja auch ändern was seine Einstellung angeht.Hoffen wir das es bei ihm der Fall ist.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

in der fischerei wird viel mefo entnommen, richtig!
auch gibt es viele schwarze schafe, gerade unter den nebenerwerbs- und hobbyfischern...aber wie kann man immer wieder erzählen, dass die angler keinen einfluss auf den bestand haben???

für die angelentnahmen wird es bald zahlen geben...
sind auf jeden fall keine peanuts


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

und trotzdem gibts immer mehr Mefos...

Und da der volkswirtschaftliche Umsatz bei geringeren ökologischen Schäden (Beifang etc. in Netzen) ganz klar pro Kilo gefangenem Fisch bei Anglern wesentlich höher ist als bei Fischern, sollte man zuerst mal die Berufsfischer reglementieren und die Bewirtschaftung der Bestände durch Angler fördern..


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Nur wie sollen wir das tun?Auf unser eigenes Handeln haben wir ja direkten Einfluss auf die Fischer nicht.Dann könnte man ja direkt Fanglimits und Mindestmaße ignorieren mit dem Argument das die Fischer ja schlimmer sind.Da macht es doch mehr Sinn erstmal bei sich selber anzufangen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Arbeit für die Verbände, die ihr bezahlt..


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

die mefos werden ja (noch) nicht gemanagt...man weiß also nicht wie viele es gibt, wie sie ziehen, wie sie sich in der ostsee verteilen, fangen wir hier größtenteils dänische besatzfische...was wird wirklich entnommen usw

vielleicht kommt das ja irgendwann


----------



## Hoffi_1988

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Hallo,#h

Ich persönliche habe als Vorgabe für mich das der Silberbarren über 50 cm haben muss, das lässt sich ganz einfach Erklären.

Mit 50 cm und darüber, kann man in der Regel davon ausgehen das der Fisch mindestens einmal im geschlechtsfähigen Alter die Gelegenheit hatte den Fluss zum laichen hochzuziehen und etwas für die Reproduktion seiner Art zutun.

Ich sehe oft genug wenn ich im Frühjahr in der Ostsee steh und meinen Köder bade das links und rechts die Angler die Grönländer abknüppeln. ( Was durchaus gesetzlich Erlaubt ist da diese meist zwischen 45 und 50 cm groß sind)
Da Grönländer oft noch im Schwarm schwimmen, sind sie durch Futterneid und eben durch Häufigkeit schneller und einfacher ans Band zu bekommen.

Ich persönlich finde das etwas Schade, jeder der schon mal eine Meerforelle von 60 cm aufwärts gefangen hat, wird mir Recht. Die Kampfstärke im Drill nimmt enorm zu.

Ich war am Anfang meiner Meerforellen Angelei ziemlich Enttäuscht vom Drill. 
Alle sagten die Mefo macht richtig was her an der Angel. 
Klar die kleineren Springen viel und sind nicht schlecht aber nach kurzer Zeit sind sie dann im Kescher.
Bis ich beim Hornhecht angeln im Mai eine 80+ Mefo ans Band bekam. Nach 10 Minuten Drill ist sie vor meinen Füßen ausgeschlitzt. Sicherlich zu Aufgeregt und auch im Nachhinein betrachtet zu hart gedrillt #q .
Nach diesem Erlebnis war es um mich was die Faszination Meerforelle angeht geschehen.


So noch zu den Netzfischern... oft Thematisiert Netzfischer vs. Angler. 
Für mich ist es einfach ein Ärgernis wenn ich 1 Stunde im Wasser stehe und eventuell schon die erste Mefo im Kescher hatte wenn sich 100 Meter weiter links ein Schiff mit Stellnetzen hinbewegt und seine Netze senkrecht zur Küste aufstellt. 
Für mich bedeutet das alles einpacken und Platzwechsel. 

Ansonsten bleibt zu sagen das die Bestände in der Ostsee vor Rügen durchaus gut sind und es liegt an jedem der dort den Silberbarren nachstellt das es so bleibt.

Lg Hoffi und Petri Heil #6


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

die größe der fische hat aber (nicht nur) auf rügen leider stark abgenommen


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



observer schrieb:


> die mefos werden ja (noch) nicht gemanagt...man weiß also nicht wie viele es gibt, wie sie ziehen, wie sie sich in der ostsee verteilen, fangen wir hier größtenteils dänische besatzfische...was wird wirklich entnommen usw
> 
> vielleicht kommt das ja irgendwann



Wo hast Du das denn her ???|kopfkrat

Natürlich werden sie schon gemanagt. Vielleicht noch nicht vollkommen, aber es wird natürlich "Buch geführt" was die Besatzmaßnahmen angeht und wenn Du mal ein wenig im Internet recherchierst, gibt es auch schon Maßnahmen, hier in Deutschland, bei denen Meerforellen gekennzeichnet und bei Fang gemeldet werden. Eben um zum Beispiel festzustellen, wie sie ziehen.

Hier mal nur ein Beispiel dazu, wie sehr es die Biologen und co. schon seit Jahren  interessiert. AUCH IN DEUTSCHLAND !!!

http://www.gfg-fortbildung.de/web/images/stories/MOSELLUM/Vorschau%20Aufkleber%20Meerforelle%201000%20x%20400%20mm%204C.pdf


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

ja klar, besatzzahlen, laichbetten, laichfische usw werden gezählt

und kleine projekte zum wanderverhalten gab es auch...

aber was handfestes gibt's nicht wirklich...
daher ja auch keine quoten usw

sowas meinte ich


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

#6


daci7 schrieb:


> ob die hier versammelten moralapostel auch bei allen anderen gesetyen so penibel sind würde ich ja gerne mal wissen.
> Nur wenn dem so ist, kann man sich auch auf dieses ross setzen und jemanden anschnautzen für eine entnommene 44cm forelle.
> Mal zum vergleich: Das ist weniger als 1/40 abweichung vom gesetzlich festgeschriebenen. Also in etwa vergleichbar mit 31kmh fahren in der 30er zone. Ja - das sind äpfel mit birnen, aber leute die hier vom moralischen standpunkt mit den worten "gesetz ist gesetz" argumentieren: Noch nie passiert?
> Petri zur forelle.
> |wavey:



#6


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Hoffi_1988 schrieb:


> Hallo,#h
> 
> Ich persönliche habe als Vorgabe für mich das der Silberbarren über 50 cm haben muss, das lässt sich ganz einfach Erklären.
> 
> Mit 50 cm und darüber, kann man in der Regel davon ausgehen das der Fisch mindestens einmal im geschlechtsfähigen Alter die Gelegenheit hatte den Fluss zum laichen hochzuziehen und etwas für die Reproduktion seiner Art zutun.
> 
> Ich sehe oft genug wenn ich im Frühjahr in der Ostsee steh und meinen Köder bade das links und rechts die Angler die Grönländer abknüppeln. ( Was durchaus gesetzlich Erlaubt ist da diese meist zwischen 45 und 50 cm groß sind)
> Da Grönländer oft noch im Schwarm schwimmen, sind sie durch Futterneid und eben durch Häufigkeit schneller und einfacher ans Band zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das etwas Schade, jeder der schon mal eine Meerforelle von 60 cm aufwärts gefangen hat, wird mir Recht. Die Kampfstärke im Drill nimmt enorm zu.



@hoffi_1988: |good: ... sehe ich ganz genauso!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Hoffi_1988 schrieb:


> Hallo,#h
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sehe oft genug wenn ich im Frühjahr in der Ostsee steh und meinen Köder bade das links und rechts die Angler die Grönländer abknüppeln. *( Was durchaus gesetzlich Erlaubt ist da diese meist zwischen 45 und 50 cm groß sind)*
> Da Grönländer oft noch im Schwarm schwimmen, sind sie durch Futterneid und eben durch Häufigkeit schneller und einfacher ans Band zu bekommen.
> Lg Hoffi und Petri Heil #6



als grönländer würde eher die größen zwischen 35 bis 45 cm bezeichnen wollen.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Moin, da guckt man mal übers Wochenende nicht rein und schon gehts hier rund...

Zu der lütten Forelle: Ich denke, den wenigsten hier gehts wirklich um den 1cm! Zumal der Kollege ja naiv (äh ehrlich  ) genug war, dass auch noch offen zu zu geben. Bei 45 hätte es geheißen Petri  . Und in SH wäre sie maßig gewesen. Und ne Refo is es nu auch noch  .

Was den meisten hier und auch mir gegen den Strich geht, is die zur Schau getragene Ignoranz "Zu klein, ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob Mefo oder Refo und informiere mich auch erst, wenn sie tot is,  egal, is die erste, kommt mit, will ich essen!". 

Ich versteh ja sogar das Unverständnis, warum MV Mefo 45 haben muss und SH 40...

Was die meisten erfahrenen Küstenangler ankotzt, is diese Art die man ständig sieht "Is ne Forelle, fang ja sonst nie welche, Größe egal, kommt mit!". Ob man was sagt oder Fiffi macht ne Wurst is völlig egal! Das Maß wird als grobe Empfehlung betrachtet. Das an ner 35er, 40er, 45er Forelle nix dran is, dass man davon grade mal so mit viel Beilage satt wird, das die Viecher recht schnell wachsen und man die tatsächlich auch größer fangen kann...egal. Lieber die Fritte im Sack als die Chance auf ne dicke steigern.

Und genau aus dem Grunde is es so wie Observer sagt, kaum einer postet seine Fänge wirklich und schon gar nicht mit Hinweis auf die Stelle. Das macht es widerum Gelegenheitsanglern und Einsteigern, wie ich es war, enorm schwer, schnell in die Materie einzusteigen...


----------



## Keinplanoman

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Wir benötigen ein einheitliches Küchenmass(Entnahmemass). Z.B. 50-60cm. Nur in diesem Bereich dürften Fische entnommen werden. Ich glaube in den Niederlanden ist das für viele Fische schon so.
(Es gibt auch Onlinepetitionen, dieses in D. einzuführen)
Dann kann man auch mal eine Messungenauigkeit von 1cm verschmerzen. Und vor allem kommen die Dicken mit den guten Genen & der hohen Eieranzahl zurück(warum ist er sonst so dick geworden).

Die 40cm in S-H sind lächerlich, 45cm in McPom nur eine handbreit besser...
Wer aber eine 41er abknüppelt, sie filetiert und später zwei Fischstäbchen hat, handelt gesetzeskonform.
Setzte ich aber eine schöne 60cm+ Forelle zurück, handle ich nicht gesetzeskonform.
Das Gesetzt ist das Problem. Die Leute nur bedingt. 
Man muss die Leute an die Hand nehmen und ihnen genau sagen, das darfst du, das nicht, das ist schlecht für die Reproduktion, etc. 
Alleine der Menschenverstand wird nicht reichen!
Da ist der Egoismus auf den eigenen Erfolg(oder die Geltung im Forum/Faceboot, etc), gerade beim Fisch der 1000 Würfe einfach größer.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Warum ist es nicht gesetzeskonform, eine 60er zurück zu setzen?????

Da hätte ich doch gern mal eine belastbare Rechtsquelle für...

Und nein, wir brauchen ganz sicher kein Küchenfenster für Mefos...eine 70er schmeckt ganz hervorragend  .

Meine Güte, wieviel Regeln denn noch...demnächst darf Fisch nur noch bei ansteigender Mondphase und Nachweis einer menstruierenden Gattin entnommen werden.

Das Schlimme is, dass das Gequäke danach von den Anglern kommt.

Haltet doch erstmal die Regeln ein, die es schon gibt  .


----------



## Keinplanoman

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Weil der triftige Grund dieses Tier zu fangen und damit Stress auszusetzten nur gegeben ist, wenn Du ihn für den verzehr fängst.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fangen_und_Freilassen

So viel zum Thema: "Man muss die Leute an die Hand nehmen..."

Sorry, der musste sein, grade weil ich weiss, dass Du es ja ähnlich siehst wie ich...


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Das ist aber keine Rechtsquelle  . 

Mir wäre es ehrlich völlig neu, wenn es in MV (oder auch SH) nicht zulässig wäre, eine maßige Forelle zurück zu setzen.

Im Zweifel kannst du sie eben nicht verwerten, da zu groß für den Backofen  .

Ich wäre allerdings bereit, dir das Problem einer überflüssigen Ü60er abzunehmen  , gern im ganzen, aber bitte frisch. Meld dich einfach, wenn du mal wieder vor dem "Problem" stehst  .


----------



## Keinplanoman

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mir wäre es ehrlich völlig neu, wenn es in MV (oder auch SH) nicht zulässig wäre, eine maßige Forelle zurück zu setzen.
> 
> Im Zweifel kannst du sie eben nicht verwerten, da zu groß für den Backofen  .




Das ist die kleine Grauzone. So würde auch ich vor der Fischereiaufsicht argumentieren. "Wie sollen wir zu zweit den riesen Fisch vernaschen? - Nein einen Tiefkühler habe ich nicht..."
Die Rechtslage habe ich dabei aber nicht auf meiner Seite.
(Die ist hier übrigens das Tierschutzgesetz und nicht die Fischereiverordnung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierschutzgesetz_(Deutschland)  ; da findest Du auch Verweise in die relevanten Paragraphen)

Ein Kontrolleur der Fischeiaufsicht HH sagte im Wortlaut zu mir(hier ging es um Zander): "Das ist verboten, werden wir als Tierfreunde und Angler aber nicht so streng sehen, wie andersherum. Der Fisch kann ja auch mal durch die Finger flutschen, insbesondere wenn er nass ist."

Aber: Genau das ist das Problem. Jetzt schnacken wir über den Quatsch und jeder sieht es etwas anders. 
Darum mein Apell an korrekte, nicht interpretierbare Regeln/Entnahmemasse.

So, nun sollten alle Klarheiten beseitigt sein,
TL.:q


----------



## Hoffi_1988

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Das schöne an so einer Meerforelle ist, je nachdem wie das Licht gerade einfällt sieht man auch bei der blitze blankesten Meerforelle etwas Farbe schimmern. 

Leider geht das bei den meisten anderen Fischarten nicht als Argument durch.

Lg Hoffi


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Hoffi_1988 schrieb:


> Das schöne an so einer Meerforelle ist, je nachdem wie das Licht gerade einfällt sieht man auch bei der blitze blankesten Meerforelle etwas Farbe schimmern.
> 
> Leider geht das bei den meisten anderen Fischarten nicht als Argument durch.
> 
> Lg Hoffi


Hi,

bei der Mefo auch nur während der Schonzeit.Braune Fische sind ja auch nur dann geschont.Zumindest hier in Schleswig-Holstein.Also würde die Ausrede auch nicht ziehen.Nur andersherum würde es klappen auch wenn man das schon aus weiter Entfernung sieht ob der Fisch blank ist oder braun.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Zur not sagst halt, das du auf Dorsch angelst und du so eine eklige Mefo nicht essen möchtest, daher zurück mit dem Mist. Und fertig.

Probleme haben im Prinzip nur die Friedfischleute (Stipper, Karpfenangler) mit dem Zurücksetzen. Alle anderen können prinzipiell machen was sie wollen. Zander zurück, angelt man auf Rapfen. Rapfen zurück, angelt man auf Zander.

Ansonsten sollte man da garnicht so viel Trouble drum machen. Wenn es neue Gesetze zum Zurücksetzen gibt, dann aber 100%ig nicht zu unserem Vorteil (Stichwort Abknüppelgebot). Die Hoffnung für eine Verbesserung habe ich aufgegeben. Herauszögern und bedeckt halten sind leider die einzige Strategie, die wir haben. Bei unseren untätigen angelfeindlichen Nabu-anbiedernden Mist Verbänden.

Und zum Entnahmefenster für Mefo. Halte ich für nicht richtig. Wenn man nach ein paar Jahren mal einen richtig guten Fisch hat, dann soll man den auch mit gutem Gewissen entnehmen. Schleppfischer/angler und Netzfischer hauen einen Großteil raus, während der normale Angler sich um den Besatz kümmern darf.

Aufwand/Kosten und Ertrag sind hier massiv asymmetrisch verteilt!

Die meisten an der Küste sagen zwar immer, das sie ab 50cm entnehmen, dafür sieht man aber recht viel 40-45cm Mefos. Selbst nehme ich die nur mit, wenn ein Zurücksetzen sinnlos ist (Verletzung Fisch). In so einem Fall is mit einem "Hardcore C&R" auch niemandem gedient.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Also es wurden auf Fliege und sogar Gummi sehr viele kleine bis sogar ganz kleine Fische gefangen.

"Die Bissfrequenz stimmt" war natürlich richtig - es kam Einem aber so  vor, als befände man sich an einem Put and Take - und nicht am offenen  Meer.

Es wurde viel Werbung gemacht für eine Forellen-Lodge und mir kam es so  vor, dass Setzlinge am hauseigenen Strand ausgebracht wurden, damit die  Werbewirkung erzielt wird.

Also man hat da echt keine "normalen" , anständigen Fische gesehen  (50cm) , nur Kleinzeug bis 40cm und Alle liessen sich für dieses  Kleinvieh huldigen.

Die Betreiber der Lodge waren dann auch so ehrlich zu erwähnen , dass  gute Fische quasi selten sind 40-60cm. , wobei 60cm. schon das Maximum  sei.

Die Angler wurden zum hauseigenen Strand hofiert um Kleinfisch zu  beangeln und nat. auch zu releasen ... also dass soll großartiges  Meerforellenangeln am offenen Meer ausmachen? #t

Das kam einem so vor, als wäre man auf ausgetretenen Pfaden auf frisch gesetzte "wilde" Fische angesetzt worden als Gast.

Aber die Werbung hat gestimmt...

R.S. 		









Hi,

an  dem Strand Fische aussetzen würde kaum was bringen außer sie haben den  Strand mit Netzen abgespannt sonst würden die sich recht schnell in der  großen Ostsee verteilen glaub das würde sich rein geldmäßig nicht lohnen  da müssten die schon ordentlich was reinkippen da.Und das man zu bestimmten Zeiten an manchen Spots viele Fische fängt ist nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich.Auch das es viele kleine Grönis warn ist nicht ungewöhnlich gerade die fängt man halt zu bestimmten Zeiten oft in Massen.Die halten sich zeitweise in Schwärmen auf dann sind solche Massenfänge immer möglich.Und 60er Mefos Silber in guter Kondition fängt man halt nicht täglich und regelmäßig sind schon eher selten würde ich sagen rein von der Zeit die man braucht um eine zu fangen im Vergleich zu anderen Fischarten.50er sind für mich persönlich nicht der Durchschnitt fange auf die Zahl gerechnet eher mehr kleinere bevor ich mal eine 50er habe oder größer.Es gibt wirklich Strände da hat man meist eher kleinere Fische und selten mal was besseres.Aber Fische ab 40cm als gut zu bezeichnen ist schon etwas merkwürdig.Normal sollte man solche Spots aber meiden wenn man nur kleine Grönis fängt.Aber die Fischgeilheit ist halt bei vielen größer als die Vernunft.Wo war der Strand?In Deutschland?

Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

War in DK und die Fische gingen zurück.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Achso in Dänemark.War ich selber zwar noch nie auf Mefo aber von Berichten im Netz die ich gelesen bzw. gesehen habe ist das da ja nicht gerade selten viele sehr kleine Fische zu fangen.Und angeblich soll man hier in Schleswig-Holstein zb. ja eher bessere Fische fangen als dort?Hab ich zumindest oft von Leuten gelesen die dort öfters unterwegs sind.Glaube nicht das die extra Fische besetzt haben.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Den Dänen ist Angeltourismus wichtiger als eine handvoll Nebenerwerbsfischer, die einen ganzen Fjord plündern. Dewswegen gibts da halt auch (viel) Nachwuchs.


----------



## Since1887

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Moin,

Mich würde mal interessiere, zu welcher Tageszeit ihr immer so auf meerforelle fischt. Seit ihr im Februar /März auch immer früh Morgens und Abends unterwegs, oder eher Mittags/Nachmittags ?

Viele Grüße
Since


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Since1887 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mich würde mal interessiere, zu welcher Tageszeit ihr immer so auf meerforelle fischt. Seit ihr im Februar /März auch immer früh Morgens und Abends unterwegs, oder eher Mittags/Nachmittags ?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Since


mal tags mal abends da gibt es keine formel wann besser ist los zu gehen. ausser wasserstand, strömung und nährstoff vorkommen. das alles zusammen ergibt die beste fangzeit. mfg#6:m#a


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

bis der Arm abfault...in der Regel 8 - 16 Uhr...Beißzeit war die letzten Male immer ca ne Stunde, manchmal morgens, manchmal Mittags manchmal abends....


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

moin, in dem "reifezustand" ist es wirklich sehr selten...
kann ich mir nur so vorstellen, dass du in der nähe von tiefem wasser geangelt hast???


----------



## Kotzi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Passiert es, das die aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht ablaichen und den Laich stattdessen resorbieren?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



observer schrieb:


> moin, in dem "reifezustand" ist es wirklich sehr selten...
> kann ich mir nur so vorstellen, dass du in der nähe von tiefem wasser geangelt hast???



1-1,5m vielleicht...allerdings schon offene Küste und keine Bucht.


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Erst einmal Petri zu den schönen Fischen.
Im Januar hatte ich auch einen Dorsch vom Ufer aus gefangen, den ich schleunigst zurück gesetzt habe, da der Laich mir beim Haken lösen direkt entgegen floss.
Ein weiteren Dorsch, den ich entnommen habe, hatte dann leider auch Laich aber bei weitem nicht in der Ausprägung wie der abgebildete.


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Hatte ich letztes Jahr, Flensburgr Innenförde


----------



## marcus7

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Passiert es, das die aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht ablaichen und den Laich stattdessen resorbieren?




Weiß da jemand genaueres?

Ich hatte kurioserweise mal einen Dorsch, der extrem mager war vom Fleisch her-Quasi kaum Fleisch auf den Rippen und dennoch voller Laich war (im September!).

Bevor jemand fragt warum ich den mitgenommen hab: Mir ist es erst gar nicht aufgefallen, dass er so dünn war.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Wer mal ordentlich den Kopf schütteln will, der kauft sich die aktuelle "Der Raubfisch" und sieht sich die DVD an. Dort angelt ein Redakteur, der sonst auf Zander angelt, auf Mefo.

Mit dem geballten Wissen von schon 4 gefangenen Mefos in seinem Leben gibt er fleissig Tipps. U.a empfiehlt er auch die gesponsorten Köder. Weicht sich eine Watjacke durch (was Watjacken halt so tun), steckt die nächste Jacke in die Hose und schimpft, wie es denn sein kann, das die Wathose von innen nass ist.

Und am Ende wird der dann auch noch ordentlich belohnt...

Ich hoffe, das die Ansprüche an die Qualifikation/Efahrung der Redakteure sonst höher liegt. Hier herrscht akute Fremdschämgefahr.


----------



## bafoangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

In der Ostsee gibts zwei Dorsch-Bestände.
Der eine "Sommerlaicher" (östlicher Ostseedorsch), die laichen bis in den August hinein.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Liebe Gemeinde, 
am Wochenende geht's mal wieder hoch für uns. Eigentlich wollte ich meinen Lieblings Frühlingsstrand anfahren, der Wind macht mir da aber einen Strich durch dienTechnung...
Drum wollt ich mal wieder was neues für mich erschließen. Angedacht ist die Landzunge bei Boltenhagen. Hier war mir nur so, das es da ein Schongebiet gibt was ich gerne respektieren würde. Ist das so? Und kann mir jemand etwas über die Tiefenverhältnisse sagen? Gibt es Flachwasserbereiche? 

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Moin PVC,

falls du das "Tarnewitzer Huk" nordöstlich von Tarnewitz meinst, das ist tatsächlich Naturschutzgebiet (FFH - und Vogelschutzgebiet).

Meines Wissens ist dort auch Angelverbot. Das Wasser ist - grade nördlich sehr flach.

MfG


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Vorsicht bei dem Mundknoten! (Bild 1) beim Drill eines größeren Fisches kann der Knoten aufgehn oder reißen,,ist mir schon passiert#q
Ich nehm nurnoch die Springerschlaufe als Seitenarmknoten 
(Bild 2),,hält bombenfest und rutscht nicht rum.
So Morgen wird was rausgepumpt, Männers bleibt dran:m
@Admin Thomas,,die richtigen Knoten entscheiden über Erfolg und Frust,,also bitte nicht die Bilder löschen#6


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

wundert mich das heute hier so wenige posten obwohl soviel fisch heute raus kam ^^|rolleyes

bericht kommt :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Ich würd ja auch gerne ne Fangmeldung posten, aber irgendwie sind 90-95% der Angler an "meinen" Spots ohne Fische und die letzten 3 Tage gehörte ich auch dazu. Die paar Kontakte waren extrem vorsichtig, das sie "wollen" kann man nicht grade sagen.

Der zufällig getroffene Grönländerschwarm sagt eben noch nicht soo viel aus.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Du Trolle, das mit dem Sandgrund und den natürlichen Farben bringt bei mir auch nix, gestern intensiv probiert...

Ihr füttert an, so siehts doch aus  .


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es sich um einen zufälligen Schwarm handelt, an dem Strand wird seit vielen Tagen sehr gut gefischt. Am Samstag beim spazieren gehen hatte von den 5-6 Angler auf mehreren Hundert Metern verteilt jeder zum Teil sehr gute Fische. Ich hab jetzt beim spazieren gehen keinen Zollstock dabei aber bilde mir ein nach über 15 Jahren beurteilen zu können wenn ein Fisch vor mir im Sand liegt das dieser über 60cm hat, und davon lagen Samstag mehrere am Strand. Von den 9 Fischen die wir gestern zu zweit in einer Stunde gefangen haben war auch nur ein einziger wirklich untermassig und immerhin 4 Fische über 50cm und alle voll mit Futter. Direkt neben uns kam wie gesagt ein Traumfisch über 70cm (selbst gemessen) somit fallen Grönländer oder Überspringer für mich aus. Der glückliche Fänger berichtete das vor uns schon den ganzen Tag mehrere Angler sehr große Fische gefangen haben worauf hin er überhaupt erst seine Rute geholt hat. Ich weiss doch auch nicht warum an anderen Stränden mal nichts gefangen wurde, das kann einen Tag oder eine Windböe oder einen Sonnenstrahl später plötzlich ganz anders sein. Hier handelt es sich doch um eine Möglichkeit Fänge zu posten und sich mit anderen Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Es ist nun mal so wie es ist Fisch ist genug da und Futter auch, hat man das Futter gefunden kommt der Rest oft von allein. Nur weil man selbst mal nichts hatte muss man anderen doch nicht unterstellen zu spinnen. Oder wie in meinem Fall hinten rum Freunde nach Fotos oder Fangorten ausfragen. Wer vernünftig fragt bekommt auch ne Antwort, aber  "wo seit ihr gewesen"??? Ja guten Tag erstmal ich bin Stefan und du??? Und dann noch bei nicht erhaltener Auskunft unterstellen das eh nur alles ausgedacht ist, "wir hatten nichts also fangen andere auch nichts"??? Oh Mann.......... Da standen die letzten Tage genug bekannte Boardies die hier allesamt nichts sagen, und ich weiss auch warum. Nur weil hier oder da mal nichts war spinnen andere wenn Sie was fangen?? Dieses Jahr ist das beste seit langem und ich habe nun seit Jahresbeginn schon 10 Fische über 70cm in unserer Wattapp Gruppe. Aber Fotos gibt es nun mal nur auf Handy und es gibt wiederum genug Bordies die die Fänge der letzten Zeit bestätigen könnten. Aber warum? Soll man sich für Fänge rechtfertigen?? Ne dann lieber nichts sagen wie viele andere mittlerweile.  Ein Freund geht nicht mehr los weil er den Fisch nicht mehr verwerten kann und ich kenne sein Kühlfach, da ist kein Fisch unter 50cm drin, und wir sind nach einer Stunde abgehauen weil es uns gereicht hat. Ein anderer Kollege hatte heute von 8-10Uhr 4 Fische bis 68cm               Tut mir leid das viele andere mehr Glück hatten und Fisch gefangen haben während andere leer ausgingen aber so ist angeln und beim nächsten mal vielleicht anders herum. Mal als Tipp am Rande, nicht immer nur mit buntem Tingel Tangel am Band im dutzend tiefe dunkle Steinbrüche beackern zu denen schon Trampelfade führen, was soll ein Fisch da oder schonmal einen gelben roten weissen was auch immer Köderfisch gesehen??? Flaches Wasser Sonne unklassischer reiner Sandgrund heißt Leben im Wasser und krumme Rute.......Petri Heil


Wenn du dann mal selber welche gefangen hast poste es doch hier.Aber ich habe gesehen und wieso postet hier niemand trotz der vielen Fänge und dieses ganze Gerede ist hier etwas fehl am Platz.Ist doch schön wenn gefangen wird aber überlasse es doch den Leuten selber ob sie das posten möchten oder nicht.Man muss nicht immer alles direkt im Internet verbreiten.Manche Menschen können sich auch für sich selber freuen und müssen nicht mit ihren Fischen im Internet posen.Die haben halt kein bock auf Zustände wie beim Heringsangeln oder im Forellenpuff und angeln lieber etwas entspannter und in Ruhe.Und ich kann diese Leute gut verstehen.


Petri allen Fängern #6.


----------



## thomas1602

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Ich bin ja auch nur ein stiller Mitleser, aber das liegt einfach daran:
1. als Dresdner komm ich eh nicht hoch und kann mal auf Meerforelle angeln
2. erfreue ich mich einfach an Fangbildern und finde die Fische auch ziemlich schön
3. hoffe ich , wenn ich irgendwann irgendwo irgendwie dann doch einmal auf Meerforelle angle, hier durchs einfache Mitlesen ein paar Tipps im Hinterkopf zu haben 

Also allen Fängern und Nichtfängern ein dickes Petri und postet bitte weiter Bilder und Geschichten, mich freut es immer.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Grr. Ich versuche noch zu beweisen, dass das auch vor MEINER Tür geht    . Alles schick Trolle, hab bald Urlaub...


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

@trollegrund
Es ist nicht ganz verständlich,was du schreibst, 
Wie schnell ist ein Foto vom Handy hier rauf geladen
es geht doch hier darum persönliche Erlebnisse zu berichten,wenns geht mit schönen Fangbildern oder Strandbildern. Wenn am Strand paar schöne Fische liegen,,aber du selber nach 7-9 stunden kein zupfer bekommst,am nächsten Tag wieder,,,dann müsstest du wissen,das es noch nicht richtig läuft#6


----------



## Mark-->HH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

@Meerforellenfan:

kenne ich so ähnlich: 1,5h an die Ostsee gebügelt, gefühlte weitere 1,5h Parkplatz gesucht, in die Klamotten gepellt, alles montiert, ins Wasser gewatet (freudestrahlend), 1. Wurf... *knack*, aus der 3-teiligen eine 4-teilige gemacht... :vik::r

Natürlich hatte ich nur eine Rute dabei... #q:c

Das einzig Schöne daran ist, dass ich mir wohl neues Gerät kaufen "muss"...:q


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

@windfinder

was müssen da meine entzündeten augen lesen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> @windfinder
> 
> was müssen da meine entzündeten augen lesen...|kopfkrat



Was meinst du?
 Die Wassertemperatur oder mein Standort?
 Oder fällst du schon wieder Krank aus?;+


----------



## Shez

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Ostwind du Horst


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Windfinder schrieb:


> N abend!#h
> 
> Ich habe am Sonntag auf der anderen Seite der Bucht gestanden. Die Wassertemperatur war da 4,2 Grad "warm".
> Ich denke wir müssen uns noch ein paar Tage gedulden.



Moin Windfinder, 4,2 grad hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass es noch so kühl ist,weil es recht erträglich ist wenn man paar stunden im wasser steht.
Mayk hat nur angst um ´seine´ geheime Geheimstelle|supergri
Wenn das Wasser 6-7grad hat,,dann kann man fast überall mit Mefos rechnen.


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

@Martyn84
Ja,das hab ich mir gedacht!

In einer Woche sieht es schon anders aus.
Dann purtzeln hier auch wieder mehr Fangmeldungen rein.
Vieleicht läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg.
Bis dahin Petri Heil und lass noch welche für mich drin


----------



## Arki2k

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Guten Tag,  
ich War noch nie auf Mefos, und besitze nicht mal eine Wathose. 

Komme aus Hamburg und damit die Ostsee vor der Tür und wollte einmal fragen,  ob es vllt. eine paar Leute gibt,  die mich mal mitnehmen würden, sollte es mein Schichtdienst zulassen. 

Bin normalerweise auf Zander unterwegs und ich langweile mich gerade etwas  

Ich besitze eine Speedmaster und angel mit 0.14 geflochtener Schnur. 

Ich würde mich freuen, was von euch zu hören und/oder Tips zu bekommen.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Geh in Laden und kauf dir das Buch von Northguiding oder von Jens Bursell über die Meerforellenangelei, dazu einen Northguiding Führer für den Entsprechenden Bereich, wo du Angeln möchtest.

Dann noch ne Wathose, kurzen Kescher und ein paar Köder, die dir gefallen.

Und prinzipiell bist du dann erst einmal fertig.


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Und deswegen andere die Glück hatten beleidigen oder unterstellen müssen, weil ja Fotos gewünscht sind gibt es einen kleinen Auszug im Album. Fakt ist das dieses Jahr seit Februar hier zwischen Poel und Wittenbeck noch nie so viele silberblanke kapitale Fische über 70cm angelandet wurden.


 
Danke für die Fotos im Album! #6 Ja, ich gebe zu, ich tat mich sehr schwer, dir zu glauben, hing vielleicht auch mit der Art und Weise der Texte zusammen... Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich konnte mir schwer vorstellen, dass es in relativ geringer Entfernung zu soooo relevanten Temperaturunterschieden kommen kann. Hab also wieder was dazugelernt, dafür Danke. Viele, die gut fangen oder gefangen haben, sind hier im Board gar nicht angemeldet, andere wiederum posten hier ihre Fänge nicht mehr, weil sie eigene WhatsApp-Gruppen gegründet haben oder einfach keine Lust auf Diskussionen haben. Um so wichtiger und schöner ist es doch, wenn die wenigen Fänger, die hier ihre Fänge melden, schöne Fotos einstellen. Vielleicht ja nur eine persönliche Vorliebe von mir, aber ICH sehe gern schöne Fangfotos. Nix für ungut, Dir und Deiner Frau weiterhin viel Erfolg #6

PS: Gestern an meinem bevorzugten Strand wieder geschneidert. Nach Sonnenuntergang dann noch 2 Bisse von Minidorschen. #c


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Danke und allen viel Erfolg


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Super das ich die Gruppe hier gefunden hab :m
Bin 45 Jahr alt normal nur auf Raubfisch unterwegs und bin seit meinen letzten Urlaub " Mefo " süchtig ... 
Komme aus Hamburg und möchte an den nächsten Wochenenden auch mal hier mein Glück versuchen würde mich auch über Fahrgemeinschften ( oder selber ) freuen .. 
mann sieht sich 





Ps. das war meine erste Mefo nach 5 Würfen :vik: ( dacht das dauert immer 1000 Würfe ) |bla:

danach folgten noch 2 andere und jetzt bin ich heiss und würd mich freuen wenn man hier mal zusammen los kommt 

Gruss Michi


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Irgendwann begreifts jeder, dass wir Fangbidflaming nicht dulden - entsprechende Beiträge gelöscht..


----------



## Arki2k

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



50Fifty schrieb:


> Super das ich die Gruppe hier gefunden hab :m
> Bin 45 Jahr alt normal nur auf Raubfisch unterwegs und bin seit meinen letzten Urlaub " Mefo " süchtig ...
> Komme aus Hamburg und möchte an den nächsten Wochenenden auch mal hier mein Glück versuchen würde mich auch über Fahrgemeinschften ( oder selber ) freuen ..
> mann sieht sich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. das war meine erste Mefo nach 5 Würfen :vik: ( dacht das dauert immer 1000 Würfe ) |bla:
> 
> danach folgten noch 2 andere und jetzt bin ich heiss und würd mich freuen wenn man hier mal zusammen los kommt
> 
> Gruss Michi


Also ich wäre dabei  - Kann mich zwar nicht aus,  aber ich könnte vllt.fahren  

Wenn du magst,  kannst du mir ja mal eine PN schreiben


----------



## Jxhnnx-Lxmbx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*

Moisen!
Mich würde mal, außer der Reihe, interessieren mit wieviel Gramm fischt Ihr Eure Blinker? Eher schwer oder eher leicht? Bin demnächst das erste Mal MeFos fischen und überlege zur Zeit welche Gewichte Ich mir zulegen sollte? Momentan liege ich gedanklich so irgendwo zwischen 25 und 28g, habe mich für Dieter Eisele Blinker entschieden. Lieg ich da ungefähr schonmal richtig oder kann mir jemand was anderes empfehlen? Erfahrungen? |kopfkrat


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ist sicher auch davon abhängig wo Du fischst und wie der Wind ist.
Ich fische meist 18 g, in flachen Bereichen auch mal wenigr. Mehr eigtl. nie, na ja vlt. mal 22 bei richtig auflandigem Wind.


----------



## Jxhnnx-Lxmbx

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Damit kann ich aber schonmal was anfangen. Möchte auch nur ne grobe Richtung für die Gewichtung haben... Versuchen wollte ichs auf Fehmarn
 Wo genau weiß ich noch nicht. Entweder Ost oder Westseite. Je nach Wind und Wetter. 
Wie ist denn allgemein die Meinung über die Eisele Blinker? Möchte ungern viel Geld ausgeben und am Ende merken das die Müll sind... :q


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ich fische 18-35 Gramm Blinker. Meist tatsächlich im 25-30g Bereich. Wenn nötig, dann geh ich aber auch auf 14-15g runter, wobei dann meist "Küstenwobbler" genommen werden.

Es gibt zig tausend Mefo Köder, ich kann dir nur den Rat geben, kauf dir von den Ködern die dir gefallen ein paar und schau am Wasser, was dir am besten gefällt. Nützt ja auch nichts, wenn wir dir hier Köder XYZ empfehlen der speziell geführt werden will und dir das nicht liegt. Oder du mit Springerfliege fischen willst, die Werfen und Führen auch nicht grade zum Besseren verändert.

Also z.b. Paar Blinker (Gno, Snaps, Moresilda) und paar Küstenwobbler (Spöket, Witch, Salty) und schau dann weiter.

Bei Blinkern kaufe ich selber allerdings nur noch den Gnosjodraget von Falkfish. De fliegt am besten und hält. Bei Snaps mit der Holofolie hatte ich schon nach wenigen Angeln einen andersfarbigen Köder und die Hansen Blinker fliegen absolut furchbar und können mit dem Gno nicht mithalten...dafür spart man nen Euro...

Und nimm gleich eine Packung Haken mit. Haken an Meerforellenködern sind zu 98% Müll (egal welche Preisklasse) und müssen vor dem Fischen getauscht werden.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ich kann bestätigen,dass Gno und Snaps schon mit die besten Blinker an der Küste sind, aber es muss nicht immer teuer sein, der Blinker auf dem Bild ist zwei Jahre alt und ordentlich gefischt worden. Er fliegt mit seinen 22gr. wie ein Pfeil, Geflochtene 0,10er Sehne vorausgesetzt und hat mich selten im Stich gelassen. Weil er recht schlank ist, auch bei Sturm zu gebrauchen,,dann aber in 26gramm.
Ich habe auch die teuren Blinker,Durchlaufblinker aus Dänemark,,aber dieser ´einfache´ 2,50euro Balzer Blinker fliegt und fängt und gibts glaub ich in 15Farben :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

1m mehr Wasser am Wochenende. Wird bestimmt super...


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> 1m mehr Wasser am Wochenende. Wird bestimmt super...


meinst da kommen die " Mefos " näher in die Wurfeite #h
ich will morgen evt. wenns passt mit dem BB angreifen immer von oben druff #6

Gruss Michi


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2015*



Johnny-Limbo schrieb:


> Moisen!
> Mich würde mal, außer der Reihe, interessieren mit wieviel Gramm fischt Ihr Eure Blinker? Eher schwer oder eher leicht? Bin demnächst das erste Mal MeFos fischen und überlege zur Zeit welche Gewichte Ich mir zulegen sollte? Momentan liege ich gedanklich so irgendwo zwischen 25 und 28g, habe mich für Dieter Eisele Blinker entschieden. Lieg ich da ungefähr schonmal richtig oder kann mir jemand was anderes empfehlen? Erfahrungen? |kopfkrat



Ich habe 3 Blinkerdosen
12-18g fische ich sehr oft
20-24g fische ich manchmal
25+g fische ich sehr selten

Heute bei Niedrigwasser musste ich auf 12-15g runter.

Eisele Blinker sind klasse, aber leider teuer.
Mein derzeitiger Favorit sind MöreSilda

Für Fehmarn liegst du mit 20-25g richtig.

Meine größte Mefo auf Fehmarn 74cm/5,85kg fing ich auf 24g Eitz (ohne Fly, von Eisele) vom Grabbeltisch, eine Seite rot/schwarz die andere in Messing, gibt es leider schon lange nicht mehr. Der kam nur ans Band, weil ich meinen "guten" HansenFlash 20g vor Hänger schonen wollte.


----------



## Jxhnnx-Lxmbx

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Aloha!
War am Sonntag noch auf Fehmarn die Blinker baden. Is leider nix geworden. Naja, war auch nur 2 Stunden im Wasser. Da am Samstag ja relativ stürmisch war wurde ja auch so einiges angespült. Dazu mal meine Frage, meine Frau hat am Ufer einen Fisch gefunden den ich irgendwie nicht unterbringen kann. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja mal helfen?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Seehase....


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ja, eindeutig der Produzent deutschen Kaviars........


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

moin und petri,
lachs halte ich für ausgeschlossen....
( was ich auf meinem kleinen handybildschirm sehe, sieht zu 100% nach mefo aus-fast erholter absteiger)

gruß
tom


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



observer schrieb:


> moin und petri,
> lachs halte ich für ausgeschlossen....
> ( was ich auf meinem kleinen handybildschirm sehe, sieht zu 100% nach mefo aus-fast erholter absteiger)
> 
> gruß
> tom



Kauf dir ein neues Handy ! :q


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

@ Tom und Mario

der war gut...:m:m


----------



## A-tom-2

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Petri!


observer schrieb:


> was ich auf meinem kleinen handybildschirm sehe, sieht zu 100% nach mefo aus


das sehe ich auch so. Ein Bild vom Pflugscharbein könnte endgültige Klarheit bringen ...

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



observer schrieb:


> moin und petri,
> lachs halte ich für ausgeschlossen....
> ( was ich auf meinem kleinen handybildschirm sehe, sieht zu 100% nach mefo aus-fast erholter absteiger)
> 
> gruß
> tom


Moin, 

auch von mir petri#6.

Ich sehe das aber auch so wie Observer.Das ist ein ganz normaler Meerforellenabsteiger der wieder blank geworden ist.Daher auch die schlechte Kondition und das geringe Gewicht für die Länge.Sehe da nichts was nach Lachs aussieht eindeutig eine ganz normale Meerforelle.



Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Kev

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Mir scheint, ihr geht der ganzen Sache nicht mit der notwendigen Ernsthaftigkeit nach.

Bei der Meerforelle überragt die Maulspalte das Auge oder schließt zumindest bündig ab. Das ist hier ja wohl nicht zu erkennen oder???

Lachs. #6


----------



## Jxhnnx-Lxmbx

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Moment mal... Wollt Ihr mich veräppeln?! :q


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Johnny-Limbo schrieb:


> Moment mal... Wollt Ihr mich veräppeln?! :q



Geht garnicht mehr um dich. Im Mefo Bereich werden oft, aber nicht immer, Postings aus dem Mefo Fangthread in den OT Thread verschoben. Das ist für ungeübte Leser oftmals verwirrend. Aktuell gehts um den vom Boot gefangenen Saibling.


----------



## A-tom-2

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ... Aktuell gehts um den vom Boot gefangenen *Saibling*.



Na bitte, dann ham wir's ja jetzt. |muahah:


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aktuell gehts um den vom Boot gefangenen Saibling.


:q#6.


----------



## Jxhnnx-Lxmbx

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Geht garnicht mehr um dich. Im Mefo Bereich werden oft, aber nicht immer, Postings aus dem Mefo Fangthread in den OT Thread verschoben. Das ist für ungeübte Leser oftmals verwirrend. Aktuell gehts um den vom Boot gefangenen Saibling.



Und ich dachte schon... Bin weiss Gott kein Humorloser, aber wenn man das Threadspringen nicht kennt, könnte man echt meinen Ihr verarscht mich grad vom Feinsten! :m
Der Sprung vom Seehasen zum Saibling hätte mich sonst auch voll verwirrt... #q


----------



## Zanderfürst

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Petri den Fängern. 
Ich war heute 6h auf dem Darß und das einzige was ich mir eingefangen habe war ein paar nasse Füße. An die Mefo-Experten: Macht es Sinn bei diesen Wellen mit der Wathose den Strand abzulaufen? Habe auch verschiedene Blinker versucht und mit einem Angler gesprochen der seit einer Woche keinen Biss hatte...Werde heute abend auf die Seebrücke und versuchen den Tag zu entschneidern. War trotzdem draußen herrlich. Schön rauh und irgendwie ehrlich da draußen- einfach herrlich. Wenn jetzt noch ein Fisch kommt gehe ich morgen baden und wenn es sein muss erschnorchel ich mir meinen Fang. Sonst gibt's Ärger mit der Regierung (Freundin).


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Sgoallstar schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern.
> Ich war heute 6h auf dem Darß und das einzige was ich mir eingefangen habe war ein paar nasse Füße. An die Mefo-Experten: Macht es Sinn bei diesen Wellen mit der Wathose den Strand abzulaufen?



Moin Sgoallstar,,es kann immer Sinn machen,,manchmal beißen die Mefos oder Dorsche sogar besser bei rauher See, aber gestern nach paar Wellen in den Rücken hat ich auch kein Bock mehr,aber dafür gabs zwei maßige Silbertorpedos,,
Wetter lesen heißt die Deviese#6 
Am besten ist 2-3bft aus West/Nordwest 
links vom Leuchturm Darßer Ort
bei Ostwind den rechten Strand,,,rot schwarzer Blinker ran,Fluorocarbon als Vorfach und Springerfliege,,,dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Zanderfürst

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Fluocarbon habe ich leider nicht am Start momentan. Habe ne Crystal Fireline und dann kleiner Wirbel und direkt den Köder. Ist das eine Möglichkeit wieso es nicht klappt?


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Sgoallstar schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Fluocarbon habe ich leider nicht am Start momentan. Habe ne Crystal Fireline und dann kleiner Wirbel und direkt den Köder. Ist das eine Möglichkeit wieso es nicht klappt?



Mach dich nicht verrückt !
Klappt auch ohne FC !
Glaub an das was du tust, und dann kommt auch der Erfolg !

Nichts ist schlimmer als an dem zu zweifeln was man gerade tut. Eh du dich versiehst verbringst du sonst mehr zeit mit Platz- oder Köderwechsel als mit fischen !


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ich würd nicht ohne FC angeln wollen. Mit Springerfliege ist FC (oder Mono) sowieso Pflicht, da es sonst immer verwickelt. Und die Fireline ist sehr anfällig bei Steinkontakt. Nützt ja auch nichts, wenn dann mal eine Fisch hängt, diesen zu verlieren. Und bei manchen Angelplätzen sind Stein-/Bodenkontakte eben dich sehr häufig.


Schalte 1,2-1,5m (je nachdem, wie lang die Rute ist und du es werfen kannst) vor. Wenn du kein FC hast, dann zumindest Mono.

Mir wäre das Risko durch unnötige Köder-/Fischverluste damit zu hoch.


----------



## A-tom-2

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Sgoallstar schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern.
> Ich war heute 6h auf dem Darß und das einzige was ich mir eingefangen habe war ein paar nasse Füße ...


Moin,
Fisch hatte ich gestern auch keinen aber dafür ein paar schöne Steine


----------



## plietenpaul

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Moin,  

auch ich war am Samstag mit einem Kumpel auf / vor dem Darß unterwegens.

Wir befischten den Bereich zwischen Ahrenshoop und Wustrow. Die Strecke fuhren wir mehrfach ab und wechselten häufig die Köder. Ergebnis: Wir haben aktiv am Meerforellen Schutzprogramm teilgenommen indem wir an allen Fischen vorbeigeangelt haben.

Im tieferen Wasser griffen dann noch ein paar Dorsche unsere badenen Wobbler an.

Trotzdem ein schöner Tag!!!!

plietenpaul


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Fisch hatte ich gestern auch keinen aber dafür ein paar schöne Steine


 
Aaaah, "Donnerkeile" und Seesterne #6


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Kev schrieb:


> Mir scheint, ihr geht der ganzen Sache nicht mit der notwendigen Ernsthaftigkeit nach.
> 
> Bei der Meerforelle überragt die Maulspalte das Auge oder schließt zumindest bündig ab. Das ist hier ja wohl nicht zu erkennen oder???
> 
> Lachs. #6



Wat nen quatsch, ist eindeutig ein Thunfisch, sieht man ihm nur nicht an... |uhoh:

Das ist mal so was von eine Mefo, klarer geht's kaum noch. Aber Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich Berge.


----------



## Skott

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Aaaah, "Donnerkeile" und Seesterne #6



Seesterne oder Seeigel ??? 

LG & T.L.

Wolfgang


----------



## NVP-ANGLER

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Hallo in die Runde. Auch ich war am Wochenende zwischen wustrow und a-hoop 3 Stunden mit wathose los. 
Ergebnis waren 2 x meerforelle mit ca 40-44 cm. Schwimmen natürlich wieder 
Macht es schon Sinn in den frühen Stunden mit wathose auf Dorsch zu versuchen ? Hat da jemand vielleicht Erfahrung ?

Petri heil


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Mach ich gerne. Im dunklen hin und wenn sie da sind, ein paar Dorsche zuppeln. Bei manchen Spots funktioniert es (aber natürlich auch nicht immer) bei manchen anderen ist es aber aussichtslos. Von daher probieren.


----------



## NVP-ANGLER

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Alles klar. Danke 
Ich dachte nur dass das wasser  vielleicht noch bisschen kalt wäre für paar Stranddorsche.
Aber ich werd probieren


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Hab vor ein paar Wochen schon ein paar in guten Größen gefangen. Allerdings hatte ich auch schon einen Versuch ohne Fisch.


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Skott schrieb:


> Seesterne oder Seeigel ???
> 
> LG & T.L.
> 
> Wolfgang


 
heiliges Blech......natürlich Seeigel, sorry |uhoh::q:q:q


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Lachs-Meerforelle, Seestern-Seeigel...alles gut, wir nehmen das hier nicht sooo genau.


----------



## destoval

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Als Landratte mit 200Km zur Küste muss ich mal eine (vielleicht doofe) Frage stellen: Warum werden ausschliesslich Blinker genutzt um auf Mefo zu Angeln?

Habe in den Threads noch nie was von Wobblern oder Spinnern gelesen.


----------



## Zanderfürst

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Petri Allrounder!! Schöner Fisch. Ich bin leider nur noch bis Donnerstag da. Nach der Wettervorhersage bin ich jetzt unschlüssig. Denkt ihr es ist sinnvoll trotzdem zu versuchen den Silberlingen nachzustellen oder lieber weg lassen? Danke euch echt für eure Hilfe hier im Forum. Da gibt's für euch Karma-Forellen ohne Ende, versprochen.


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



destoval schrieb:


> Als Landratte mit 200Km zur Küste muss ich mal eine (vielleicht doofe) Frage stellen: Warum werden ausschliesslich Blinker genutzt um auf Mefo zu Angeln?
> 
> Habe in den Threads noch nie was von Wobblern oder Spinnern gelesen.



Hi schau mal hier rein

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/ , soll nur als Beispiel über die vielen verschiedenen Köderarten dienen, je nach Revier braucht man in der Praxis nur einige wenige.

Es sind spezielle Küstenblinker und-wobbler um mit perfekt abgestimmten Gerät die erforderlichen Wurfweiten zu erzielen.

Aktuell sind die Durchlaufblinker und-wobbler im Kommen, aber die Montage ist nicht jedermanns Sache.

Das heisst nicht, das man zb. mit Spinnern oder Effzett nichts fängt...ab und zu trifft man auch Angler mit der Wasserkugel an der Küste...Touris halt.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



destoval schrieb:


> Warum werden ausschliesslich Blinker genutzt um auf Mefo zu Angeln?
> 
> Habe in den Threads noch nie was von Wobblern oder Spinnern gelesen.



moin,
wie kommst denn darauf?
es wird mit küstenblinkern/wobblern gefangen, mit fliege pur, am sbiro, oder als springer...einige fischen mit spinnern, von boot/belly/kayak funzen normale wobbler auch super gut.

trullas fängt man mit allem was sich irgendwie durch´s wasser bewegt(und in ansätzen irgendwelche tierchen imitiert)...

du kannst fischen was du willst


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Von den Mistdingern gibt das immer mehr, die kommen schon regelmässig die Elbe hoch und gründen schon Kolonien auf den Elbinseln. Aber die 200 Pfund schweren Ratten sind ja sooo süß, da braucht man sich um Abschüsse keine Gedanken machen. Müssen dann erst durch Krankheiten wieder jämmerlich verrecken...


----------



## fyggi1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Von den Mistdingern gibt das immer mehr, die kommen schon regelmässig die Elbe hoch und gründen schon Kolonien auf den Elbinseln. Aber die 200 Pfund schweren Ratten sind ja sooo süß, da braucht man sich um Abschüsse keine Gedanken machen. Müssen dann erst durch Krankheiten wieder jämmerlich verrecken...




Was würdest Du sagen, wenn die Robben so über die Menschen denken ??? Irgendwie komme ich mit Deiner Aussage so gar nicht klar... #d#d#d


----------



## Gemüsetaxi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



fyggi1 schrieb:


> Was würdest Du sagen, wenn die Robben so über die Menschen denken ??? Irgendwie komme ich mit Deiner Aussage so gar nicht klar... #d#d#d



Wer so eine Scheixxe schreibt findet es wahrscheinlich auch gut wenn die Tiere in Alaska mit dem Knüppel erschlagen werden |gr:
Die Kormorane fressen unsere Gewässer leer und bestimmt nicht die Robben . Toller Naturfreund |kopfkrat


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

kormorane sind böse,aber seehunde/ kegelrobben nur süße plüschtiere???

so so


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Schon das Thema "Wolf" hat gezeigt, das man über solche Themen hier nicht groß diskutieren braucht.

Solche "Tierfreunde" finden das halt geil, wenn die Robben aufgrund von Überpopulation irgendwann an Seuchen jämmerlich verrecken. Die "Naturschützer" abdrehen und Land beschlagnahmen wollen, weil sich die Robben ausbreiten und teilweise Tagelang in Fischaufstiegstreppen aufhalten und dort dann Mefos und Lachse plätten. Hat es gegeben, wer näheres wissen will, kann gerne Google selber benutzen.

Zu Blöd wenn so ein Tier in der Nahrungskette ganz oben steht und keine natürlichen Feinde hat.

Aber hauptsache man ist ja sooo "Tierfreundlich" und dem anderen moralisch überlegen.

Gut gemeint war noch nie gut gemacht.


----------



## mrgrinton

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Ich schreibe hier echt selten....... Aber ganz im Ernst... Ohne Worte.
Wenn ich zum Fischen fahre freue ich mich wenn ich mal eine seh.
Schweinswale findest Du bestimmt auch ********....na denn
Gute Nacht


----------



## david.jamal

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> kleiner Nachtrag von Dienstag.
> Bei starken Nord-West Wind konnte ich in den Abendstunden eine 47er überreden in den Kescher zu schwimmen. Da sie sehr weit draußen gebissen hatte, konnte ich den Drill lange genießen.
> Dazu kamen fünf gute Anfasser und drei Nachläufer.
> 
> Gestern Abend 20 min gefischt und kein Anfasser. Mich überkam irgendwie ein Komisches Gefühl. Und tatsächlich, da klotzt mich doch 30m vor mir ne Robbe an, als wollte sie sagen du fängst hier heute nichts mehr. Sie schwamm vor mir hin und her, tauchte ab und wieder auf. Ich hatte aber keine Lust zum spielen. Versuchte das ganze zu umgehen doch das brachte nichts. Die Robbe schwamm die Bucht auf und ab.
> Ich denke die Robben folgen den Heringsschwärmen bis in den Wismarer Hafen. Hoffe der Spuck hat bald ein Ende.



die kack Robben, die sind ja schon überall...dann musst gleich strand wechseln...also ich kotz immer wenn ich die Viecher seh#q


----------



## hansenfight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



david.jamal schrieb:


> die kack Robben, die sind ja schon überall...dann musst gleich strand wechseln...also ich kotz immer wenn ich die Viecher seh#q




Da hat aber jemand einen empfindlichen Magen !
Solltest mal einen Internisten aufsuchen #d


----------



## armyn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

moin
Wie groß sind denn die Köhler inner Flensburger Förde?
Vom Land aus gefangen?


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Gestern zur Abwechslun nach Feierabend mal die Spinnrute in einer flachen Bucht ausprobiert. Aber es war wie immer #q
Keinen Zupfer, keine gesehen :c
Robben waren da nicht 
Überlegt Euch mal, was ihr hier so ablaßt #d


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

@Mefohunter84  Da geb ich dir Recht#6
manchmal ist es zum verzweifeln auf der Insel.
Heute zwei Stunden nichts gebissen, ich glaub unter windstärke 3 brauch man da kaum versuchen. 

@salziges Silber Eine 80er ist langsam fällig:m die große gestern,ca. 70 hat ein sprung gemacht,kurz gegrinst und der blinker lag wieder vor mir:g 
hoffentlich geht in paar tagen mehr,,weißt ja, 
meer wind,meer Fisch#6

@dirk steffen Recht haste,,die paar Röbbchen stören nicht,,einfach Stelle wechseln und gut ist


----------



## zandertex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

wie ist das mit den robben?klauen die einem die fische beim drillen vom haken,oder was ist so schlimm an denen?


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Ich habe heute Abend auch kein Zupfer verbuchen können.
Und die Robbe war diesmal nicht schuld.
Es ist schon schön diese wunderbaren Tiere zu beobachten.
Aber das man sich ärgert, wenn sie einem den Spaß verderben soll erlaubt sein.
So und nun lasst das Thema Robbe sein und postet Fangmeldung.
Petri euch allen!


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



zandertex schrieb:


> wie ist das mit den robben?klauen die einem die fische beim drillen vom haken,oder was ist so schlimm an denen?



Jede ausgewachsene Kegelrobbe benötigt etwa zehn Kilogramm Fisch pro Tag. Zu den erbeuteten Fischen gehören Lachse, Dorsche, Heringe, Makrelen und Schollen. Allerdings wurde auch beobachtet, dass Kegelrobben Schweinswale[3],junge Seehunde[4] und Jungtiere der eigenen Art[5] attackieren und fressen können.
irgendwie doch ein niedliches Tier|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

.............. sieht ja aus, als wenn man irgend "Jemanden" die Schuld geben muss, wenn man angeltechnisch nix auf dem Schirm bekommt. Einfach nur arm........ sorry #d#d


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Naturtechnisch gesehen ist so ein Tag mit einer Robbe die einen anschaut doch mehr wert wie ein Tag mit 2 toten Fischaugen oder ?


----------



## Kotzi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Naja wenn Kegelrobben jagen verpissen sich meistens auch die Fische. 
Ist jetzt nichts dramatisches dran, aber halt Tatsache.

Sonst gehören Robben ganz klar zu einem gesunden Ökosystem und
jeden Angler sollte es freuen diese schönen Tiere in der 
freien Natur beobachten zu können und nicht sofort in
Futterneid auszubrechen.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .............. sieht ja aus, als wenn man irgend "Jemanden" die Schuld geben muss, wenn man angeltechnisch nix auf dem Schirm bekommt. Einfach nur arm........ sorry #d#d




Ich hab nichts gegen die Robbe an sich. Genauso wenig hab ich Probleme mit Ratten oder Tauben. Solange sich der Bestand nich explosionsartig vermehrt und die Probleme größer werden.

Deswegen zitiere ich mich mal selber aus dem OT Thread:



> Schon das Thema "Wolf" hat gezeigt, das man über solche Themen hier nicht groß diskutieren braucht.
> 
> Solche "Tierfreunde" finden das halt geil, wenn die Robben aufgrund von  Überpopulation irgendwann an Seuchen jämmerlich verrecken. Die  "Naturschützer" abdrehen und Land beschlagnahmen wollen, weil sich die  Robben ausbreiten und teilweise Tagelang in Fischaufstiegstreppen  aufhalten und dort dann Mefos und Lachs(e) plätten. Hat es gegeben, wer näheres wissen will, kann gerne Google selber benutzen.
> 
> Zu Blöd wenn so ein Tier in der Nahrungskette ganz oben steht und keine natürlichen Feinde hat.
> 
> Aber hauptsache man ist ja sooo "Tierfreundlich" und dem anderen moralisch überlegen.
> 
> Gut gemeint war noch nie gut gemacht.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Robben sollen auch Orka fressen und zu dicke Angler .... deshalb geh ich nicht ins Wasser beim angeln  

|wavey:


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



50Fifty schrieb:


> Robben sollen auch Orka fressen und zu dicke Angler .... deshalb geh ich nicht ins Wasser beim angeln
> 
> |wavey:



Ach so die wollte gar nicht mit mir spielen.|kopfkrat
 Die wollte mich fressen|uhoh:
 Böses Tier|bigeyes


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ich denke in der Ostsee von einer Überbevölkerung von Robben zu sprechen ist schon gewagt....So häufig sind die nun auch nicht und "früher" waren sie deutlich häufiger in der Ostsee bis sie durch Jagd beinahe ausgerottet wurden. Von daher kann die Ostsee auch noch ruhig noch ein paar mehr ab....

Meiner Meinung gehören die zu einem natürliches Ökosystem dazu, genau wie Wolf, Luchs, Kormoran Schweinswal oder alle anderen Beutegreifer die es hier so gibt. Dass es sie (wieder) gibt spricht nur für einen Gesunden Lebensraum. Die eindämmung sollte eigentlich von selbst erfolgen durch Revierverhalten, natürliche Feinde oder eben auch Krankheiten...

Ich jedenfalls freue mich wirklich über diese "Mitbewerber" um den Fisch da ich einfach gerne in einer intakten Natur fische...Wenn die Stören muss man halt weiter ziehen (meißtens geben doch aber die Tiere nach)...Ist doch schließlich genug Platz für alle da....


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Ich hab auch mehr an die Nordsee gedacht. Die ein oder andere Robbe interessiert mich nicht. Wenn die aber wie geschrieben, die Elbe hochziehen sodass ich bei jedem dritten Angeln welche sichte und schon Kolonien auf den Elbinseln gründen, sowie sich in Fischtreppen aufhalten, dann ist irgendwann auch mal gut.


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Hallo Volk,
 zurück aus Dahme
 eine 50er verhaftet.

 Massenaufläufe am Strand

 Alles was Schuppen hatte wurde abgeknüppelt

 Es sollte mal Pflicht werden einen Zollstock mit zuführen

 Noch nie hatte ich so viele 50er Mefos ( laut der Fänger) gesehen!!

 Schande über diese Angler

 Auch wenn ich 500 KM fahre muss nicht jeder Fisch in die Tüte


----------



## Jxhnnx-Lxmbx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

@Fischhändler:
Bei sowas krieg ich auch immer 'nen Ooooberhals!
Die sollte man zum Teil selbst mal mit 'nem Knüppel verdreschen!
Is in den Vereinen ja auch gang und gebe... #q


----------



## RoGli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Es ist Pflicht ein Maßband dabei zu haben ...


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Ich denke der Grundsatz welcher gelten sollte: brauche ich ein Maßband, ist der Fisch zu klein! 

Nebenbei bezweifele ich das das Mitführen eines Maßbandes derartiges Verhalten unterbinden würde. Ich finde aber das ein Anruf bei den Behörden (Polizei?) bei illegalem Verhalten vollkommen ok ist. Wobei ein paar nette Worte oft nochmehr bringen, aber wer nicht hören will...


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Ich glaube nicht,,dass 50 -100 Leute alle die Taschen voll haben mit untermaßigen Fischen. 
Viele setzen unter 45 zurück,laut meinen Erfahrungen,gibt immer welche die den hals nicht vollkriegen, ob Dorsch,Mefo,Hering..
Ich selbst wurde auch schon vor Jahren am Strand ´angemacht´ wegen ner 46er Mefo ,wurde fachmännisch nachgemessen,,obwohl ich das schon tat 
aber das ich 3Stück zurückgesetzt habe, wusste der ´Meforitter´ natürlich nicht|uhoh:
Die Woche sieht günstig aus, its fishingtime#6


----------



## Jxhnnx-Lxmbx

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Aloha!
Bin nächste Woche für 4 Tage auf Fehmarn.
Ich möchte, nach dem Reinfall letztes Jahr auf Rügen,
wohl gerne mal mit 'ner Mefo im Gepäck nach Hause fahren.
Mir ist schon klar das hier niemand sein Spots verraten würde,
aber mich würde mal interessieren welche Seite Ihr empfehlen
würdet damit meine Chancen auf Fisch vielleicht mal ein wenig
steigen. Wie is das mit den Windverhältnissen? Fischt Ihr mit oder gegen den Wind? Über den einen oder anderen Tipp würde ich mich echt mal freuen... :vik:


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Hi,

ich würde dir empfehlen bisschen im Internet zu recherchieren da gibt es einiges zum Thema wo zumindest die ganzen Basics schon mal stehen.Wenn der Wind nicht zu stark ist bzw. es noch fischbar ist würde ich dort fischen wo er auflandig ist.Aber auch ablandiger Wind bringt oft Fische kann man nie so genau sagen heute sind sie dort und morgen da.Am besten los und viel+ausdauernd fischen das wär mein Tip für dich.Fehmarn ist nicht mein Revier da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.




Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Falkfish

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Hallo,

da die Temperaturen ja langsam ansteigen..kann schon jemand Hornhechte vermelden?


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Johnny-Limbo schrieb:


> Aloha!
> Bin nächste Woche für 4 Tage auf Fehmarn.
> Ich möchte, nach dem Reinfall letztes Jahr auf Rügen,
> wohl gerne mal mit 'ner Mefo im Gepäck nach Hause fahren.
> Mir ist schon klar das hier niemand sein Spots verraten würde,
> aber mich würde mal interessieren welche Seite Ihr empfehlen
> würdet damit meine Chancen auf Fisch vielleicht mal ein wenig
> steigen. Wie is das mit den Windverhältnissen? Fischt Ihr mit oder gegen den Wind? Über den einen oder anderen Tipp würde ich mich echt mal freuen... :vik:



Erfahrungsgemäß ist die Westseite in der ersten Jahreshälfte die bessere (Wallnau, Flügge, Westermakelsdorf ...)
So lange es noch irgendwie machbar ist auflandiger Wind !


----------



## lammi

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Falkfish schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da die Temperaturen ja langsam ansteigen..kann schon jemand Hornhechte vermelden?



Ich hoffe nicht. Vor der Küste noch nichts in Sicht.:vik:


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Gestern hat ein freund von mir im flachen einen beim trolling erwischt! Auf rügen! Einzelne schwimmen rum!


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Johnny-Limbo schrieb:


> Aloha!
> Bin nächste Woche für 4 Tage auf Fehmarn.
> Ich möchte, nach dem Reinfall letztes Jahr auf Rügen,
> wohl gerne mal mit 'ner Mefo im Gepäck nach Hause fahren.
> Mir ist schon klar das hier niemand sein Spots verraten würde,
> aber mich würde mal interessieren welche Seite Ihr empfehlen
> würdet damit meine Chancen auf Fisch vielleicht mal ein wenig
> steigen. Wie is das mit den Windverhältnissen? Fischt Ihr mit oder gegen den Wind? Über den einen oder anderen Tipp würde ich mich echt mal freuen... :vik:



Hi, besorg dir den Angelführer Fehmarn, ist sinnvoll angelegtes Geld für deine kostbare Urlaubszeit. 
http://angelfuehrer.dbap.de/SID=sid.../index.php?screen=dstore.item.details&PID=366

Der Heringsfresser in meinem Avatar kam in Staberhuk raus, 70plus cm / 5,85kg


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mehr an die Nordsee gedacht. Die ein oder andere Robbe interessiert mich nicht. Wenn die aber wie geschrieben, die Elbe hochziehen sodass ich bei jedem dritten Angeln welche sichte und schon Kolonien auf den Elbinseln gründen, sowie sich in Fischtreppen aufhalten, dann ist irgendwann auch mal gut.



Ich hab gehört es gibt entlang der Elbe Kolonien von Menschen, die die Elbe runterziehen. Dann räubern Sie die Nordsee und leben überall.
 Irgendwann ist auch mal gut!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Off-Topic zu aktuellen Meerforellenfängen*

Wow, 4 Jahre nicht geposted (aber Fänge und OT Thread lässt man sich dann doch nich entgehen) und dann gleich mit Qualität zurück.


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



fishing jones schrieb:


> Als Neuling in Sachen Watangeln auf Meerforelle war ich heute zum dritten Mal unterwegs. Heraus kam diese ca. 59cm lange Schönheit, meine erste Meerforelle [emoji4] Nach kurzem Foto gings zurück ins Nass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 231982



Respekt das Du sie zurück gesetzt hast.......sehr sehr cool#6


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri.... und  was War falsch an der ....? 59 ist doch genau richtig alles super nicht zu klein nicht zu gross ? Währe froh solchen Fisch mal in der Ostsee zu finden ...


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



50Fifty schrieb:


> Petri.... und  was War falsch an der ....? 59 ist doch genau richtig alles super nicht zu klein nicht zu gross ? Währe froh solchen Fisch mal in der Ostsee zu finden ...



Sieht auf dem Foto braun aus. Solche Absteiger setzen viele zurück und das ist auch gut so.

Respekt, dass der Kollege das bei der ersten Mefo macht #6 .


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Mal eine blöde Frage: Warum endet eure Mefosaison jetzt schon??? Wegen der Hornis??

Die beißen doch noch eine ganze Weile, ich hatte Forellen teilweise bis in den Juli rein und dazu auch Horni und abends Dorsch.


----------



## fyggi1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage: Warum endet eure Mefosaison jetzt schon??? Wegen der Hornis??
> 
> Die beißen doch noch eine ganze Weile, ich hatte Forellen teilweise bis in den Juli rein und dazu auch Horni und abends Dorsch.



Moin,

da schließe ich mich Deiner Meinung an ! Wahrscheinlich geben die meisten jetzt schon auf, da es nicht mehr ständig beißt und der Aufwand zu groß ist an den Fisch zu kommen.

Aber solche Aussagen liebe ich, denn ab jetzt wird es erst interessant und die Spreu trennt sich vom Weizen. Auch die Strände werden leerer und man hat endlich seine Ruhe...

Gruß


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage: Warum endet eure Mefosaison jetzt schon??? Wegen der Hornis??
> 
> Die beißen doch noch eine ganze Weile, ich hatte Forellen teilweise bis in den Juli rein und dazu auch Horni und abends Dorsch.



 Moin Vermesser,
 du hast recht.
 Die Chance ne Forelle zu fangen besteht das ganze Jahr.
 Jedoch glaube ich das es vor meiner Haustür in den flachen Buchten nun noch schwieriger wird sie nach zustellen.
 Rund um Rostock gibt es sicher mehr tiefe attraktive 
Stellen und Riffe. 
 Und da fehlt es mir leider an Erfahrungen diese zu finden.#c


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Windfinder, das mag sein! Aus meiner Sicht werden nur weniger Forellen gefangen, weil keiner mehr drauf angelt gezielt...

Wirklich "Schluss" ist, wenn das Wasser über ca. 16-17 Grad über längere Zeit hat...denn is weder Dorsch noch Mefo so richtig angelbar vom Strand.


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Für mich mit 500 km Anreise lohnt es sich nicht mehr so. Wenn ich die Ostsee vor der Tür hätte, würde ich meine Abende auch wieder am Wasser verbringen und wäre mit der einen oder anderen zufrieden. Aber so ist der Aufwand mit Übernachtung und so einfach zu groß, auch wenn die wunderschönen Stunden am Wasser ( auch ohne Fisch) für vieles entschädigen.
Allen "Küstenbewohnern" daher weiterhin Petri Heil.


----------



## Henryhst

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Also dieses Jahr läuft Mefo einfach klasse.Nur leider sind die Alulatten auch schon am Start


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



RoGli schrieb:


> So schöne Fische und keine Bilder?



Ich weiss nicht wie es anderen geht, aber für mich haben Fangmeldungen von Leuten, die nie ein Bild posten, einen Mehrwert von genau 0.


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

@ Allrounder
  Erstens ist nie Quatsch und wenn ich die Bilder habe bekommst auch du was zu sehen


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Gestern noch mal Stündchen an der FL-Hafenspitze ein paar Würfe gemacht. Die Meerforelle ist zwar nicht dabei gewesen, dafür ein schöner Köhler, der heute wohl mein Abendessen sein wird:k


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> Gestern noch mal Stündchen an der FL-Hafenspitze ein paar Würfe gemacht. Die Meerforelle ist zwar nicht dabei gewesen, dafür ein schöner Köhler, der heute wohl mein Abendessen sein wird:k



Petri!! ein Köhler vom Strand aus:m
Auf blinker oder wie? 
Ich finde aber auch,,dass Fangfotos hier dazugehören,,kommt besser#6


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie es anderen geht, aber für mich haben Fangmeldungen von Leuten, die nie ein Bild posten, einen Mehrwert von genau 0.



ich war letzten Sonntag in Kiel :vik: 4 Stunden zu dritt ... 
um uns rum wurden reichlich Mefos und Dorsche gefangen - wir sind mit ner Nullnummer raus gegangen #6 das war das erste mal das ich das von der Seite erlebt hab ... gehört dazu !

Zum Thema Bilder ich pers. wurde jetzt schon auf anderen Seiten " gedisst " weil ich immer alles filme und Bilder poste nur mal so am Rand - Sorry ich bin erst 1,5 Jahre dabei ( am angeln ) hab aber schnell gemerkt das es wohl genug Ochsen gibt die irgend wie nie was fangen und somit auch keine FAngbilder haben :c und der Neid ist extrem gross grad in der Hamburger Ecke leider also ich stelle hier auch keine Bilder mehr rein #q
( wenn nur Ohne Fisch ) 

gruss Mich |supergri


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



50Fifty schrieb:


> ich war letzten Sonntag in Kiel :vik: 4 Stunden zu dritt ...
> um uns rum wurden reichlich Mefos und Dorsche gefangen - wir sind mit ner Nullnummer raus gegangen #6 *das war das erste mal das ich das von der Seite erlebt hab* ... gehört dazu !



Du bist der geilste Typ.



> Zum Thema Bilder ich pers. wurde jetzt schon auf anderen Seiten " gedisst " weil ich immer alles filme und Bilder poste nur mal so am Rand - Sorry ich bin erst 1,5 Jahre dabei ( am angeln ) hab aber schnell gemerkt das es wohl genug Ochsen gibt die irgend wie nie was fangen und somit auch keine FAngbilder haben :c und der Neid ist extrem gross grad in der Hamburger Ecke leider also ich stelle hier auch keine Bilder mehr rein #q
> ( wenn nur Ohne Fisch )
> 
> gruss Mich |supergri



Poste/Fang halt mal was maßiges. Untermaßige an Land schleppen und dann noch mit Fotosessions quälen finden die meisten (wenn nicht alle) Küstenspinnfischer ätzend. Beeindrucken wirst du mit solchen Bildern auch keine Leute. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri zu den silbernen Schönheiten.#6
Ich hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende vielleicht auch mal wieder loskomme und etwas Glück habe.


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das diese nicht Fangbildposterei nun mal ein Ende hat.
> Einige haben Recht ohne Bild kein Beweis???? Mit Bild wird sich aber auch vor Neid das Maul zerrissen...... also ????


 
Dickes Petri #6
(lass dich doch hier nicht verrückt machen....... es gibt hier Leute die sich mit dir freuen und eben andere )


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das diese nicht Fangbildposterei nun mal ein Ende hat.
> Einige haben Recht ohne Bild kein Beweis???? Mit Bild wird sich aber auch vor Neid das Maul zerrissen...... also ????



Super Fisch Eisbär#6  damit ist Messlatte auch für allrounder etwas höher geworden :q


----------

